# AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR



## Nachthertz (3. April 2008)

*AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Hallo zusammen,
nach 9 Monaten Zivildienst und einem Leben wie ein Sparschwein, habe ich mir an die 2500 EUR angespart. Dieses Geld soll in einen neuen High-End-Rechner investiert werden, der mein schon 4 Jahre altes System ablösen soll 

Zwar habe ich mich in letzter Zeit fleißig durch die Beiträge auf pcgh durchgelesen, aber einen wirklichen Überblick habe ich dadurch nicht bekommen können. Daher wende ich mich an euch Profis 

Der Plan:
-2x 2GB 1066er Marken-RAM
-ATI HD3870 X2
-AM2+ Sockel
-ein Mainboard, dass irgendwann auch eine 2. HD3870 X2 aufnehmen kann
-WaKü fürs System und für die GraKa (müssens 2 sein oder gibts auch eine Komplettlösung?)
-AMD Phenom
-das Mainboard soll PCIe 2.0 unterstützen, das aber auch für 2 GraKas und voller Leistung (nicht wie bei anderen: 1x 16fach + 1x 8fach -> so 'n Quark)
-1x 1TByte HDD
-ein Netzteil, dass das alles packt
-XFi Soundkarte
-Teufel 5.1 Soundsystem
-hübsche neue Tastatur

Wie ihr seht, mangelt es mir definitiv an Wissen und Überblick über die ganzen Angebote. Um die ganze Sache mal anzugehen, versuche ich, alles zu beschreiben, was mein Können hergibt:

CPU:
AMD Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition Sockel-AM2+ boxed, 4x 2.50GHz, 4x 512kB Cache, 2MB shared L3-Cache (HD985ZXAGHBOX)
184,99 EUR

GraKa:
MSI R3870X2-T2D1G-OC, Radeon HD 3870 X2, 2x 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe (V803-298R)
333,86 EUR

WaKü für GraKa:
Aqua Computer aquagratiX für HD 3870 X2 G1/4"
84,84 EUR

HDD:
Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB 32MB SATA II retail (HD103UJ/KIT)
222,65 EUR

RAM:
Corsair XMS2 Dominator Series DIMM Kit 2GB  PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (TWIN2X2048-8500C5D)
2x 50,23 EUR  --  2,2V? Wenige Mainboards? wahh... *verwirrt*

Soundkarte:
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series bulk, PCI (53SB046A00001)
84,90 EUR  --  bin Musikliebhaber 

Tastatur:
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE (967599-0102)
90,92 EUR  --  finde die neue Version schlechter, lasse mich aber überzeugen
____________
1102,62 EUR

Mainboard, Netzteil, Lüfter, Case... hier bin ich hoffnungslos überfragt und bin dringend auf euer Fachwissen angewiesen. Kriterien stehen oben, aber was das kosten kann, weiss ich leider nicht... 

Wie man sieht, habe ich noch genug Spielraum. Ich möchte mein Geld auf jedenfall zukunftsicher investieren und damit auf lange Sicht aktuellste Games in max. Qualität und ruckelfrei spielen können.

Sry nochmal, für die wagen Angaben, ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren (solange man mir mit guten Argumenten ankommt  und bleibe flexibel. Einziger Punkt: Es muss AMD/ATI und leise sein.

In dem Sinne bedanke ich mich schon mal ganz herzlich und freue mich auf eure Beiträge 

Roman

Edit: Falls wichtig: Ich möchte gleichezeitig auch auf x64 umsteigen, damit ich den Vierkerner und den RAM auch optimal nutzen kann.


----------



## SkastYX (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Erstmal zwei kurze Fragen: Traust du dir Übertakten zu, denn dann könntest du ordentlich Geld sparen, denn unnötig welches rausschmeißen bringt ja auch nichts.
Zwotens: Schön wenn leute AMD abgöttisch mögen, aber hat das einen Grund? Ich meine, an den guten P/L Verhältnis kann es ja nicht liegen.

Achja, für 64bit brauchst du nur ein passendes Betriebssystem, ansonsten unterstützten das alle aktuellen CPUs und Boards.


----------



## yancay (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Mainboard:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=19158&agid=598


Lüfter:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=7981&agid=42

Netzteil:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=18776&agid=240

Speicher:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=19499&agid=677

CASE:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=17891&agid=631


----------



## Nachthertz (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@SkastYX:
1. Japp, habe das schon damals mit meinem jetzigen System gemacht und herumexperimentiert. Und Altes kann man wieder auffrischen 

2a. Aktuell habe ich auch AMD/ATI drin und ich bin höchst zufrieden damit. Viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben Intel und oft musste ich mir die Sache anschauen, um sie wieder zum Laufen zu bringen. Dagegen habe ich mit meinem System nie Schwierigkeiten gehabt. Ein weiterer Punkt wäre der Strompreis. Intel hat die grüne Welle immer noch nicht erwischt... ich weiss, die anderen Komponenten sind auch nicht gerade stromsparend, aber mehr als nötig muss ja nicht sein 

2b. Das Betriebssystem wäre kein Problem. Softwaremäßig mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Das Windoof Vista kann ich auch vom Rechner meiner Eltern, das 64er WinXP von meinem Onkel leihen. Wenns mir nicht zusagt, kann ich auf Linux umsteigen (müsste mich da aber erst einarbeiten, also vorzgsweise doch eher Windows)


@yancay: Vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen. Können andere Member die gute Wahl bestätigen oder gibts andere Vorschläge? Es kann auch etwas teuerer sein... hach ja, einmal darf man sich was gönnen 
Das Case sagt mir leider gar nicht zu. Etwas dezenteres vll? Ich habe nur Sorge, dass die riesige(n) GraKa(s) nicht reinpassen :/

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## SkastYX (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Mainboard ist gut, Lüfter auch, NT geschmackssache (ich bin beQuite/Tagan Fanboy), Speicher würde ich auf 2x 2GB setzen, dann kann man noch weiter aufrüsten bei den Preisen und von CF etc certificaten Kram halte ich nicht viel und bei dem Gehäuse kannste nichts Falsch machen, habe ich schon so einiges gutes drüber gehört.


----------



## Nachthertz (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Wie wichtig ist denn ein Lüfter, wenn innen drin eine WaKü kühlt?

Was den Speicher angeht, ja klar, 2x 2GB! Hab mich im Erstpost vertan. Welcher denn?
Corsair XMS2 Dominator Series DIMM Kit 4GB  PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF)

G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK)

GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (GB24GB8500C5DC)

Kingston HyperX DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (KHX8500D2K2/4G)

Mushkin DIMM Kit XP2-8500 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (996599)

OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-1066) (OCZ2RPR10664GK)

Alles nahmhafte Herrsteller, alles 2x 2GB Kits. Aber worauf muss man bei der Speicherwahl achten, um den Richtigen zu finden?

Gruß,
Roman

Edit: Zum Allgemeinen: Mit meinen 20 Jahren sind 2500 Euro verdammt viel Geld. Aber wo andere ihr Geld in Autos oder Kleidung stecken, gebe ich es für mein Hobby aus. Ich habe lang gespart, um einen möglichst großen Spielraum zu haben. Natürlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn das System zB "nur" 1200 EUR kosten würde! Aber dieses Mal möchte ich mir wirklich etwas Gutes gönnen : )


----------



## der_schnitter (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ich halte sehr wenig von den Dual-GPU-Karten.Außerdem hatten bis vor kurzem die 3870 X2s noch Treiberprobleme und waren kaum schneller als eine einzige HD 3870.Ob die behoben wurden,weiß ich noch nicht.Wenn du unbedingt Crossfire haben willst,kannste das gerne kaufen,aber ich würde mir eine Single-GPU-Karte kaufen und lieber nochmal aufrüsten,denn die 4GB RAM halten auf jeden Fall länger als die Grafikkarte,und da wäre es schade,die "teure" HD 3870 X2 ausrangieren zu müssen,wenn sie nicht mehr genug Feuer unter dem Kühler hat.


----------



## xQlusive (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

ich würde dir den ram:  http://www.hpm-computer.de/product_info.php?info=p6441_Crucial-2GB-Kit-DDR2-800-Ballistix.html

aber halt als 2x2 gb pärchen empfehlen, da da microns D9... drauf sind, die sich exellent übertakten lassen, und haben sehr gutes p/l für ddr2 speicher mit microns, und naja creative habe ich persönlich nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, für ne teufel 5.1 kannst
 du dir eigentlich das geld sparen... also die teufel funktioniert auch mit onboard sound, und creative soundkarten machen daraus nen anderen sound aber nicht unbedingt besseren....

und naja eine 3870 X2 reicht doch erstmal aus oder? =D


----------



## Nachthertz (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@der_schnitter: Dein Einwand ist berechtigt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ATI bzw nun AMD die Treiberprobleme bestehen lässt. Mit der Zeit werden auch diese ausgemertzt. Was mich eher stört ist der 512Mb DDR3 Speicher und die PCIe1.1 Verbindung zwischen den GPUs. Aber wie schon erwähnt: Sind die Treibergeschichten erstmal behoben, wirds eine Topkarte. Oder nicht? oO

Gruß,
Roman

@xQlusive: Ja, erstmal eine. Wenn die zukünftigen Spiele mehr brauchen, wird entweder eine SingleGPU- oder eine zweite HD3870 X2-Karte nachgerüstet.
Der von dir vorgeschlagene RAM hat leider nur 800Mhz. Aus der pcgh weiss ich, dass 1066Mhz mehr bringt, als niedrigere Latenzen.
Was die Creative Karte angeht, so erwarte ich von ihr glasklaren Sound und eine einwandfreie Funktion bei Surround-Spielen. Wenn ich das gleiche Ergebnis/dieselbe Qualität mit der OnBoard-Karte erreiche, solls mir recht sein : )


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

mhm, ich finde nicht, dass dich PCIe 1.1 stören sollte bei der X2. Solange du 16 Lanes hast, is genügend Bandbreite vorhanden. 512MB sollten auch noch ausreichen, da AMD keinen Speicherbug hat, wie Nvidia.

Ich wär eher dafür. dass du dir ne 3870 kaufst und am Jahresende ne 4870... dürftest du bei weitem besser kommen.

Ich hab die Creative X-Fi Extreme Music. Die sollte keinen beschnittenen Soundchip haben wie die Fatality.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich geirrt hab.
Bin übrigens voll zufrieden mit meinem Concept G THX 7.1---- geiles Teil- Nur die Satelliten sind klein, aber besser als alles was ich vorher hatte. Gut, hatte auch noch was richtig teueres...


----------



## DanielX (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Nur mal eine Frage die mir hier aufkommt wen ich das hier lese.
Seit wan sind AMD CPU's in Sachen Stromverbrauch effizienter als Intel CPU's ???


----------



## xQlusive (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> mhm, ich finde nicht, dass dich PCIe 1.1 stören sollte bei der X2. Solange du 16 Lanes hast, is genügend Bandbreite vorhanden. 512MB sollten auch noch ausreichen, da AMD keinen Speicherbug hat, wie Nvidia.
> 
> Ich wär eher dafür. dass du dir ne 3870 kaufst und am Jahresende ne 4870... dürftest du bei weitem besser kommen.
> 
> ...



also habe das system auch, und durch die anzhal von 7 lautsprechern ala 40W ist das ne ordentliche leistung, aber würde ihn ein 5.1 system empfehlen, da weniger kabel, fast gleiche leistung, und die unterstützung von 7.1 material ist noch dünn gesäht...

und der speicher läuft sehr einfach auf ddr2-1066, du willst dein cpu ja sowiso übertakten, naja den speicher übertakten dürfte kein problem darstellen, der wird ja genommen, da er die höchsten speicherrate/timings aushält, kannste höher ocn als die anderen die du gennant hast (naja die meisten), da ddr2-800 und ddr2-1066 meist die selben speicherchips haben... aber naja deine entscheidung

und nein creative beschneidend bei der x-fi serie nicht die soundchips, aber halt die ausstattung drastisch, und man bedenke, dass viele user (ich eingeschlossen) massive probleme mit creative soundkarte haben, vorallem unter vista...


----------



## Mantiso90 (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



DanielX schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage die mir hier aufkommt wen ich das hier lese.
> Seit wan sind AMD CPU's in Sachen Stromverbrauch effizienter als Intel CPU's ???



Die derzeitigen 45 nm CPus von Intel sind was stromsparen anbelangt den CPUs von AMD überlegen, was die Ahtlon X2 Reihe und den Phenom anbelangt.


----------



## Nachthertz (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Dann hatte ich da wohl etwas falsch in Erinnerung... dachte bisher, es seien die AMDs, die kleiner bauen und somit stromsparender arbeiten... stand das nicht mal in einem pcgh Artikel? strange...

Was den Speicher angeht, so geht es mir um den deutlichen Leistungsgewinn gegenüber den 800ern, den 1066er mit sich bringen. OCn kommt später in Frage, aber den Spielraum/die Möglichkeit möchte ich mir gerne offen halten.

Theoretisch müsste ich auch in ein 7.1 System investieren, um auch spätere Spiele in vollem Umfang genießen zu dürfen. Kabel hin oder her, aber die richtige Hardware muss da sein: entweder Creative Karte oder gleichwertige OnBoard-Lösung.

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## xQlusive (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

NEIN! Es gibt keine Bessere Quali, es gibt keine Stadarts, die 7.1 aber kein 5.1 unterstützen, also eine kurze Frage, wie groß ist dein Raum, indem du die Anlage aufbauen willst, nur so als info, in einem Raum wie meinem, (ca 16 m²) brauchte ich fast an die 50meter kabel... was wegen der schlechtpositionierten tür soviel war... und die Anlage ist überdimensioniert für den Raum.... naja ist deine entscheidung, aber brauchen wirst du es nicht


----------



## Nachthertz (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Es kommt die Möglichkeit hinzu, dass der PC in meinem Wohnzimmer stehen wird und die Anlage somit gleichzeitig Surroundsound für Videoabende liefern können muss. Auf kurz oder lang wird 7.1 an Vertretern gewinnen. Ginge ich nach meinen jetzigen Verhältnissen, würde ich natürlich eine 5.1 Variante nehmen, aber wie gesagt, ich möchte mit diesem System für die Zukunft aussorgen. Zumindest für mehrere Jahre (so schnell werd ich nicht mehr so viel Geld zur Verfügung haben )

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Naja, der Speicher is scheißegal bei der CPU... Black Edition is halt ohne festen Multi...
Übertakten so leicht gemacht wie nur möglich.
Und wer nicht den Speicher übertakten will, der nimmst halt den billigsten DDR2-1066 Speicher.

Netzteil: Enbermax 82+ mit 625W Leistung dürften locker reichen, .. bei 2 X2, mein ich.
Ohne die Dual-GPU-KArte dann halt 450W, oder Enermax 82+ 425W (ich fiinde das Corsair VX450W super.)

Ob du die Anlage brauchst, sei dir überlassen. In meinem Zimmer kann ich 7.1 nicht sinnvoll nutzen,  5.1 reicht locker. was solls, mir taugt die Anlage.

Übrigens: ich finde es gut, dass ein AMD-System einem Intel mal wieder ebenbürtig ist. Eine gute Alternative zum Q6600 und weit zukunftssicherer....


----------



## xQlusive (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

nur so als info, habe die teufel concept g 7.1 thx, an nen av reciver angeschlossen und gucke film mit beamer etc, aber nein im homekino bereich, gibt es auch noch keine standars die nicht 5.1 unterstützen.... also bisher gibt es wenig material, und es kommt auf die platzverhältnisse an


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> 2a. Aktuell habe ich auch AMD/ATI drin und ich bin höchst zufrieden damit. Viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben Intel und oft musste ich mir die Sache anschauen, um sie wieder zum Laufen zu bringen. Dagegen habe ich mit meinem System nie Schwierigkeiten gehabt. Ein weiterer Punkt wäre der Strompreis. Intel hat die grüne Welle immer noch nicht erwischt... ich weiss, die anderen Komponenten sind auch nicht gerade stromsparend, aber mehr als nötig muss ja nicht sein



Also mit dem dem Stromkonsum stimmts nur teilweise. Die AMD HD38x0 Karten sind sehr gute Stromsparer und ziehen auch nicht so viel Energie bei Auslastung. 
Aber was CPUs anbelangt hat Intel die Nase ganz weit vorne (das sind die reinen CPU Verbräuche, alle Pentiums außer dem E2140 sind altes Eisen), speziell wenn man auf die Phenom guckt. Guck dir mal das hier an *klicken* (das ist nur die Leistungsaufnahme von der CPU) das passiert beim übertakten, dort steigt der Stromkonsum des Phenoms bei 2,7GHz auf 150W an. Das Verbraucht ein Intel QX9650 nichteinmal mit 4,0GHz. 
Und die Leistung der Phenoms ist auch sehr bescheiden (selbst übertaktet): *klicken*
Ich weiß zwar, dass das alles noch die B2 Steppings sind aber mit dem B3 wird es zwar besser werden ( OC Potenzial, Leistung und Stromaufnahme) aber nicht signifikant.
Zu der 3870X2: dort begrenzt nicht so sehr der Treiber, dort liegts mehr an der Kommunikation bzw. der Kopplung der beiden Chips, dass die Karte nicht so der Bringer ist und selbst durch bessere Treiber nicht mehr werden wird.
Zu dem Speicher der Günstigste reicht.

Also meine Meinung zu den Systemzusammenstellung ist: Sie ist nicht sehr dolle. Mit 2500 könnte man ein wesentlich Leistungsfähigeres System auf die Beine stellen. Auch wenn der Sockel AM2+ ersteinmal zukunftsicher erscheint, spätestens, wenn DDR3 billiger wird brauchst du dann auch wieder ein neues Board. 

MFG


----------



## Nachthertz (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@Rain_in_may84: Ich bin für Vorschläge gerne offen, aber bringt mir das Leistungseinbußen, wenn ich eine ATI GraKa und eine Intel CPU kombiniere?

Gruß


----------



## der_schnitter (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Leistungseinbußen kriegst du natürlich keine.Aber ich rate dir weiterhin,dich nicht so sehr auf Crossfire zu verlassen.Es ist natürlich cool,zwei Grafikchips (und später evtl sogar vier) zu besitzen,aber der Spielesupport könnte noch besser sein.Will heißen,dass in den nächsten Jahren kein Spiel so sehr von mehreren GPUs profitiert,als dass es sich lohnen würde,sich mit zwei bzw vier GPUs einzudecken.Kauf dir lieber ne HD 3870 und dann Mitte nächsten Jahres ne neue Karte.Der Treiber der Karte (3870 X2) funktionierte auch erst nach dem Verkaufsstart so wie er einigermaßen sollte,bei Nvidia ist es auch nicht anders.Ob du lieber AMD oder Intel willst,musst du entscheiden,wobei AMD die Black Editions wesentlich günstiger anbietet als Intel seine Pendants,die Core 2 Duo/Quad Extreme.Eine Sounblaster X-Fi bringt deutlich besseren Sound als eine Onboardgrafik,weshalb ich dir zu einer Karte dieser Reihe raten würde,wenn du auch noch ein Teufel System kaufst (bei dem übrigens 5.1 reichen sollte,außer du hast ein wirklich großes Wohnzimmer).Allerdings musst du aufpassen,mit Vista macht Sourround-Sound in Spielen Probleme,als X-Fi Besitzer braucht man (gratis downloadbare) Software von Creative,um in einigen Spielen überhaupt erstmal Sourround-Sound zu ermöglichen.In einigen Spielen geht das aber auch gar nicht,aber für die wichtigsten Spiele gibts Support.Und ein 7.1 System hat nichts mit Zukunftssicher zu tun,es geht nur darum,wie viele Lautsprecher du haben willst.Wobei ich den Preisunterschied unerhört finde und es gibt eh noch nicht soo viele Spiele mit 7.1 Support.Das heißt,ich empfehe auf jeden Fall ein 5.1 System,am besten das Teufel Concept E Magnum (gibt auch noch ne Power-Edition oder sowas von).


----------



## Nachthertz (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Genau das E Magnum Concept PE hatte ich im Sinn. Was den 7.1 Sound angeht, so werden bestimmt immer mehr Titel mit einer Unterstützung erscheinen. Selbiges erwarte ich von der Unterstützung zu Multi-GPUs. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die kommende Spiele-Welle alle die MehrfachGPUs unterstützen werden. Stichwort neue Technologien. Mir fällt auf Anhieb kein Beispiel dafür ein, dass man lieber bei altbewährten Technologien blieb, statt neue weiter zu entwickeln.

Was aber deinen Vorschlag angeht, erst eine SingleGPU Karte anzuschaffen, so ist das auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert (siehe Treiberprobleme und 1.1 Brücke).
Aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ich auf längere Sicht nicht um MultiGPU komme. Wenn ich also jetzt eine WaKü für eine SingleGPU kaufe, kann ich denn eine spätere HD3870 X2 in den Kreislauf anschließen?

Hast du eine Empfehlung, was die Xfi Karte angeht? Ich habe zwar von verschiedenen Modellen gehört/gelesen, aber eine schöne Tabelle mit den Unterschieden konnte ich bisher nicht finden...

Punkt Crossfire: Selbige Modelle baut nVidia doch nun auch mit der 9er Reihe. Ob nun SLI oder Crossfire(X) entscheidet sich für mich an der Harmonie mit den übrigen Komponenten. Ich wünsche mir natürlich, wie auch jeder andere hier, dass mein System in sich stabil und frei von Limitierungen läuft. Diese Harmonie konnte ich bisher größtenteils nur bei einer AMD/ATI-Kombo erleben...

Info am Rande: Mein jetziger Rechner zwar hat einen nVidia Chipsatz (nForce2), dafür aber einen AthlonXP und eine Radeon drin. Er läuft zwar perfekt, aber ich frage mich, ob er nicht besser mit einem AMD Chipsatz liefe... Da wären wir wieder bei der Harmonie. In diesem Punkt bin ich auch überfragt :/

Gruß

Edit: Lese gerade diesen Artikel über den Stromverbrauch von AMD CPUs - da bekommt das Wunschmodell Phenom einen ganz bitteren Beigeschmack :/


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> @Rain_in_may84: Ich bin für Vorschläge gerne offen, aber bringt mir das Leistungseinbußen, wenn ich eine ATI GraKa und eine Intel CPU kombiniere?


Nein, es bringt keine Nachteile und auch keine Leistungseinbußen.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> so werden bestimmt immer mehr Titel mit einer Unterstützung erscheinen. Selbiges erwarte ich von der Unterstützung zu Multi-GPUs. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die kommende Spiele-Welle alle die MehrfachGPUs unterstützen werden. Stichwort neue Technologien. Mir fällt auf Anhieb kein Beispiel dafür ein, dass man lieber bei altbewährten Technologien blieb, statt neue weiter zu entwickeln.



Nein, glaubst du das im Ernst? SLI gibts schon seit der GF6 Reihe wieder (also Mitte/Ende 2004) und bis jetzt hat sich an der Skalierung zwar schon etwas getan aber durch die Bank weg tolle Leistung gibts da nicht (auch bei CF nicht). 
Als ich das damals in der PCGH gelesen habe war ich auch total begeistert von der Vorstellung von 2 Grafikkarten. Das hat sich dann aber nach dem ersten angucken der Benchmarks erledigt. Die Leistung war/ist einfach zu schlecht für den Mehrpreis und den Mehrstrom. Und ich beobachte bis Heute diese Multi GPU Systeme sehr kritisch und ich bin der Meinung das seit erscheinen nicht viel gemacht wurde.
Naja auf Jedenfall liegt der Knackpunkt in der Kopplung der beiden GPUs und die ist bis in die heutige Zeit Miserabel (fast gleiche Technik wie 2004 oder hat sich da überhaupt etwas geändert?), daher können auch noch so gute Treiber nicht viel helfen.


Nachthertz schrieb:


> Aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ich auf längere Sicht nicht um MultiGPU komme.


Das mag sein aber bestimmt nicht mit der HD3870X2. 
Außerdem sobald die neuen Singlekarten drausen sind (also nicht dieses 9800XXX Zeugs sondern was wirklich neues) kannst du die X2 von der Leistung her eh vergessen.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Info am Rande: Mein jetziger Rechner zwar hat einen nVidia Chipsatz (nForce2), dafür aber einen AthlonXP und eine Radeon drin. Er läuft zwar perfekt, aber ich frage mich, ob er nicht besser mit einem AMD Chipsatz liefe... Da wären wir wieder bei der Harmonie. In diesem Punkt bin ich auch überfragt :/



Nein, die nForce2 Ultra, waren die besten Sockel A Mainboards und erst ganz zum Schluss der XP Ära, kurz bevor der Athlon64 kam, brachte AMD ein Chipsatz(Name weiß ich nicht mehr) raus der den nForce paroli bieten konnte.

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich Tests zum Phenom B3 abwarten, wenn der immer noch nicht so gut ist würde ich lieber Intel kaufen. Ich würde mir jeweils einen "Schlachtplan" fürs Phenomsystem und fürs Intelsystem machen.
Und dann sobald die Tests raus sind entscheiden und kaufen.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Edit: Lese gerade diesen Artikel über den Stromverbrauch von AMD CPUs - da bekommt das Wunschmodell Phenom einen ganz bitteren Beigeschmack :/



Das geht doch noch, wenn man den Übertaktet, dann siehts ganz finster aus
und da würde er "nur" um 400MHz übertaktet.


MFG


----------



## Nachthertz (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Würdet ihr mir bei diesen "Schlachtplänen" helfen? : )
Ich sehe eine große Hardware-Lawine auf mich zu donnern...

Wann kann man denn mit den Tests zum Phenom B3 rechnen? Quellen = PCGH und TH?

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir bei diesen "Schlachtplänen" helfen? : )
> Ich sehe eine große Hardware-Lawine auf mich zu donnern...



jo klar können wir dir helfen. So schlimm wirds nicht. 
hier nochmal ein Test zu QuadCf vs. QuadSLI 
Also grob überns Daumen gepeilt bringt QuadSLI zum fast 5 Fachen Preis zur 8800GTS die die nichteinmal 2,5 fache Leistung. Bei X2 hab ichs mir noch nicht genau angeschaut 



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Wann kann man denn mit den Tests zum Phenom B3 rechnen? Quellen = PCGH und TH?
> 
> Gruß,
> Roman



Das sollte eigentlich schon soweit sein. THG hatte aber schonmal etwas zu den B3 Stepping gesagt und getestet: hier
Allerdings dürfen sie noch keine Einzelheiten nennen, sie meinten zwar es wird besser aber sehr viel besser wirds nicht.

MFG


----------



## Nachthertz (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

AMDs "Bazooka" soll 2009 kommen, aber zu welchem Kern würdet ihr mir jetzt raten?
Er sollte kein Limiter für die GraKa, später vll auch GraKas sein.

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## y33H@ (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



> Er sollte kein Limiter für die GraKa, später vll auch GraKas sein.


Warum dann für 2500 ein AMD-Sys?! Nforce7, 8 GiB, QX9650 @ 4 GHz, ne X-Fi und zwei G80-GTX und der Rest, alles mit Wakü.

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Das mit der Graka-limitierung hängt doch auch von der Auflösung zusammen. je geringer die Auflösugnen/Qualitätseinstellenungen, desto eher bremst die CPU und umgekehrt.

Ich finde CF nicht gerade sinnvoll, SLI auch nicht, hab mich aber hinreißen lassen, ein CF-System für "wenig" Geld zusammenzustellen..
Statt den zwei 3870 kann man auch eine 8800GTS nehmen, und hat vllt ab und zu weniger Leistung, aber keine Multi-GPU-NAchteile, und leisten tut die 8800GTS 512 schon viel. Dann kann man auch ein günstigeres Mainboard nehmen, außer man mag das mehr an Ausstattung vom GA-MA790-DS4...

rumfeilen kann man immer, deshalb ein grober Überblick.

Als Gegenüberstellung ein -für mich- in etwa gleichwertiges System.
Nachteil AMD: geringe Übertaktbarkeit
Vorteil AMD: weit bessere Zukunftssicherheit
NAchteil Intel: -
Vorteil Intel: bessere Übertaktbarkeit, CPU-Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> AMDs "Bazooka" soll 2009 kommen, aber zu welchem Kern würdet ihr mir jetzt raten?


*
Das ist ein Aprilscherz von P3D!*
Jetzt würd ich vielleicht über einen Phenom 9x50 nachdenken, auf jeden Fall aber einen 50er...



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Als Gegenüberstellung ein -für mich- in etwa gleichwertiges System.
> Nachteil AMD: geringe Übertaktbarkeit
> Vorteil AMD: weit bessere Zukunftssicherheit
> NAchteil Intel: -
> Vorteil Intel: bessere Übertaktbarkeit, CPU-Stromverbrauch.



Nachteil AMD: geringe Übertaktbarkeit
Vorteil AMD: weit bessere Zukunftssicherheit, *bessere Plattform/Chipsätze, Energieaufnahme idle*
NAchteil Intel: *Preis, Chipsätze, Plattform, Energieaufnahme im idle*
Vorteil Intel: bessere Übertaktbarkeit, CPU-Stromverbrauch *unter Last*.

So ists vollständiger...
Ist ja nicht so, das Intel superduper wäre, ganz im Gegenteil...
Die CPUs sind zwar schnell, die Plattform aber richtig schlecht, AMD würde sofort zerfleischt werden wenn sie sowas wie Intel abliefern würden...


----------



## der_schnitter (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Also von den 2500  würde ich mir an deiner Stelle einfach zwei PCs kaufen - jetzt einen für 800-900 mitsamt X-Fi und Teufel CEM und dann einfach nächstes Jahr nen neuen.Da kommst du von der Spieleleistung extrem besser weg.Weil nächstes Jahr taugt die 3870 X2 nichts mehr,und dann musst du sowieso wieder wechseln,wenn du das Niveau der Grafikdetails beibehalten willst.Und allgemein kann man sagen,dass es keinen besonderen Vorteil gibt,Produkte einer einzigen Firma miteinander zu kombinieren.Es kommt nicht auf die Firma an,sondern auf die Qualität des Produkts.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> Also von den 2500  würde ich mir an deiner Stelle einfach zwei PCs kaufen - jetzt einen für 800-900 mitsamt X-Fi und Teufel CEM und dann einfach nächstes Jahr nen neuen.



So weit würd ich nicht gehen. Jetzt eine gute Plattform mit HD3870 und Phenom und nächstes Jahr oder Jahresende  ne neue Graka.[/quote]

Jetz ne Monster-Graka kaufen ist nich das beste, wenn man weis, dass ne besser in ein paar Monaten kommt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nachteil AMD: geringe Übertaktbarkeit
> Vorteil AMD: weit bessere Zukunftssicherheit, *bessere Plattform/Chipsätze, Energieaufnahme idle*
> NAchteil Intel: *Preis, Chipsätze, Plattform, Energieaufnahme im idle*
> Vorteil Intel: bessere Übertaktbarkeit, CPU-Stromverbrauch *unter Last*.
> ...



Ja gut, die neuen AMD-Chipsätze sind richtig gut, vorher war ja eigentlich nur Nvidia ernstzunehmen...

Und der P35/X38 ist auch nicht schlecht. Ich kann den Chipsätzen nichts schlechtes abgewinnen.
Wenn du einen/mehren Gründe hast, nur her damit.

Übrigens, das Intel Sys, was ich als kleines Beispiel genommen hab, is nur teurer, weil ich Speicher genommen hab, der "zu gut" für den Q6600 ist. Für den Q9x50 is der wieder von Vorteil...

Ich bin in dem Fall für AMD, da der Phenom nun ein ernstzunehmende Alternative zum Q6600 geworden ist. Nur wegerm Übertakten ne CPU zu kaufen is auch nicht sinnvoll. Und man kann noch die 45nm-Chips reinwerfen, etc.


----------



## Nachthertz (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Übertakten würde ich wohl erst, wenn neuere Spiele anfangen würden zu ruckeln.
Ich würde schon ganz gerne auf AMD aufbauen, aber der derzeitige Phenom überzeugt mich nicht wirklich. Mir kommt nun der Gedanke, dass ich mir nun eine sehr gute Basis zusammenstelle, das beinhaltet auch erstmal eine SingleGPU, und später auf einen guten Phenom samt 2. GraKa wechsle.

Aber welches Mainboard und vorallem welche CPU wäre das bis dahin?

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Also, bis ich zum Phenom aufrüste, habe ich mir einen 5000+ Black Edition und ein GA-MA770-DS3 gekauft.
Und eine HD3870 ... Bei 3,2 Ghz bremst der Prozzi meine Graka nicht mehr aus (subjektiv) bei 1280x1024 ... 

Warum überzeugt dich der Phenom nicht? Wegen der Übertaktbarkeit? Der 9850 ist mit 2,5 Ghz dem Q6600 mit 2,4 GHz doch gewachsen. Nur bei den Dualcores ist Intel vorne, wenn man mehr Leistugn will als den 6400+

e:/ Wenn du mehr Austattun möchtest, dann das Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4 oder teurer: GA-MA790FX-DS5
Alternativ kannst dich bei Asus noch umschauen.

e:// ich würde später nicht eine zweie dazunehmen, sondern einfach eine weit stärkere HD4870 (wenn sie überzeugt) und die "alte" verscherbeln. dürftest mehr Leistung oder gleiche Leistung als bei CF erreichen und weniger Probleme und weniger Stromverbrauch


----------



## Nachthertz (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Beim Phenom überzeugt mich der Stromverbrauch nicht. Vergleichsweise wenig Leistung bei so viel Aufnahme - da hat Intel schon einiges besser vorgemacht. Kann ich den einen späteren Phenom ohne Probleme auf das Mainboard aufsetzen? Hierfür ist der Sockel, in unserem Falle AM2+, entscheidend, richtig?

Wie stünde es denn mit dem
Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6, 790FX (dual PC2-8500U DDR2)? Ist zwar das teuerste im Bunde, aber dieses Mal möcht ich ja was haben, für meine Sparschwein-Monate 

Wieso ist eigentlich der Phenom X4 9700 teuerer (255,68 EUR) als der 9850er (199 EUR, BlackEdition 182 EUR)? Ich dachte immer je neuerer, desto teuerer?

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ja, theoretisch reicht auch AM2... wenn das Bios es erlaubt ...
AM2+ solltest du auf jeden Fall nehmen.
Das GA-MA790FX-DQ6 schaut sehr gut aus.
NUR: Brauchst du soviele PCIe-Steckplätze? Zwei müssten reichen=> 790X... 
Das GA-MA790X-DS4... falls dir die Anschüße nciht reichen, dann eins größer

e:/ naja, weil die shops den Preis wollen? keine ahnung. je neurer desto teurer stimmt auch nicht immer.
je besser die ausbeute an chips ist, desto billiger wird der einzelne.


----------



## Nachthertz (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Reichen mir die Plätze? hm, gute Frage...
1) GraKa
2) GraKa (später)
3) Soundkarte
4) TV-Karte
5) tjoa... was gibt es denn noch schönes an Karten? 

Lieber zu viel als zu wenig - oder doch nicht?

Gruß


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

ich meinte die Graka-Steckplätze...  vier Steckplätze, zwei werden immer brach liegen, oder du erduldest große Lautstärke (ok, gu wolltest wakü, aber vom Preis her bin ich für ne gute/leise lukü) weil Singleslot-Design...

und es bleiben nur zwei PCI und ein PCIx1 steckplatz relativ wenig,...

Wie wär das: GigaByte-MA790X-DS4 könntest du mehr PCI 1x plätze nutzen.


----------



## der_schnitter (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ich würde eigentlich endgültig von dem Gedanken,irgendwann zwei GPUs zu verwenden abrücken.So wie ich das verstanden habe,willst du nun eine einzelne Karte kaufen und wenn die Spiele nicht mehr so laufen,ne zweite nachrüsten?Das ist nämlich nicht zu empfehlen;schmeiß lieber die alte weg und kauf ne neue Grafikkarte.
Noch was:
Hast du ganz oben nicht behauptet,dass dir die AMD-Produkte wegen ihrer Stromaufnahme so gut gefallen?Und Intel "die grüne Welle nicht erwischt hat"?Weil heute hast du schon behauptet,dass Intel beim Stromverbrauch AMD um einiges vorraus ist...


----------



## Sam_Fisher (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

CPU         Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450            275
Mainboard    XFX N790, nForce 790i Ultra SLI        255
Ram        2*OCZ DIMM 2 GB DDR3-1600 Kit         170 = 340
GPU        3*XFX GeForce 8800 GTX 575M        210 = 630
Festplatte    3*Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB 32MB     130 = 390
Soundkarte    Asus Xonar D2 7.1            150
Soundsystem    Teufel                     179
Bildschirm    Samsung SyncMaster 245B            345
Netzteil    OCZ ModXStream 900W ATX 2.2        155
Gehäuse        Cooler Master COSMOS 1000        160    

Gesamt                            2879 mit Bildschirm 
                            2534 ohne Bildschirm 

Das währe mein System wenn ich 2500 hätte


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ich bin in dem Fall für AMD, da der Phenom nun ein ernstzunehmende Alternative zum Q6600 geworden ist. Nur wegerm Übertakten ne CPU zu kaufen is auch nicht sinnvoll. Und man kann noch die 45nm-Chips reinwerfen, etc.



Naja nicht wirklich, der Q6600 G0 verbraucht immer noch weniger Strom als der Phenom und die Leistung ist auf mindestens den gleichen Niveau. Und wenn dann noch der Preis und das OC Potenzial besser ist warum sollte man dann zum Phenom greifen?



der_schnitter schrieb:


> Hast du ganz oben nicht behauptet,dass dir die AMD-Produkte wegen ihrer Stromaufnahme so gut gefallen?Und Intel "die grüne Welle nicht erwischt hat"?Weil heute hast du schon behauptet,dass Intel beim Stromverbrauch AMD um einiges vorraus ist...



Weil ich ihm ein paar hübsche Links gezeigt habe  
die den Phenom halt nicht mehr ganz so toll aussehen lassen haben.


wayne back to Topic

Also hier ist mal ein "Schlachtplan" für ein Intel PC (bei AMD hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung das sollen andere auskasparn^^)

CPU: Q9450 ca. 280
Mainboard: Gigabyte EX38-DQ6 ca. 190 (hat noch Stromsparfunktionen)
Speicher: 2x2GiB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DDR2-1066 ca. 90
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB ca. 130
Graka: 1x oder 2x HD3870 ca. 145 oder 290 
oder eine 3870X2 ca. 300
Netzteil: Ein 450 W oder 425 W für Single GPU
für DualGPU bzw Crossfire 550 W oder 525 W
Falls Quad CF angestrebt wird sollten es mind. 650W sein.
Gesamt maximum ca. 1107 (mit 3870X2 und 650W NT)
Gesamt minimum  ca. 885 (mit 3870 und 450W NT)

Da bleiben dann noch genug Geld für Gehäuse, Wakü und Soundkarte.
Zu der Zusammenstellung sei noch gesagt. man kann wenn man lustig ist sich noch eine 8800GTX holen oder einen QX9650.
Die Netzteile gibts (Enermax und Be quiet) auch als Versionen mit und ohne Kabelmanagement.
Die konfigartion dürfte alle deine Wünsche abdecken: 
-viel Leitung
-relativ sparsam (dank Q9450, Ex Board und HD3870 geht das klar)
-PCIe 2.0 (sogar 2 Stück mit der Option auf CF/CF-X)
-OC Potenzial (dank 9450, 1066er RAM und X38 Board)
-für die Zukunft ist auch alles soweit i.O. da der X38(inoffiziell) alle kommenden Sockel 775 unterstützen wird und PCIe 2.0 hast du auch.

Aso und mein Tip ist, spar dir lieber das Geld für so eine "Bombenkarte" wie die 3870X2 und investiere dann lieber richtig in die nächste Generation. Weil das was jetzt gerade auf den Grafikkartenmarkt im wirklichen Highendsegment los, ist ist nur Mus. 

MFG


----------



## Nachthertz (4. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@rRain_in_may84: wow, vielen Dank für diese Bombenkonfiguration! Hört sich alles super an. Leider kann ich mir bei der Festplatte keinen Reim auf den hohen Preisunterschied zwischen Standard- und Retailversion machen. Den Unterschied zwischen OEM, Retail und Bulk kenn ich, aber dass die Retail gleich fast doppelt so teuer wird?! oO

Wahrscheinlich lässt sich bei einem AMD-Schlachtschiff mit vergleichbarer Durschlagskraft der erhöhte Stromverbrauch nicht umgehen. Aber lässt sich dieser Nachteil verkraften, wenn man an die Vorteile denkt?:
-Plattform/Chipsatz, Energieaufnahme unter Last, bessere "Zukunftssicherheit" (sagt Stefan Payne)

Es läuft wohl genau auf diese Frage hinaus, von deren Antwort ich mich entweder für Intel oder AMD entscheide, denn bisher war einzig der Stromverbrauch im Idle und die "schlechtere" Übertaktbarkeit die einzigen Nachteil AMDs...

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Naja, im Leerlauf ist der Phenom sehr genügsam, nur unter Vollast ist jeder C2Q sparsamer. Müsste man mal einen Test von einem 9850 anschauen, da bei Tom´s Hardware leider nur die alten Phenoms getestet wurden. Die neuen dürften etwas optimiert worden sein.

Bei dem Intel-Sys von Rain_in_may musst du nur eins bedenken:
Es ist verdammt Leistungsstark, da kommt kein AMD hin, nur wenn Intel den Sockel wechselt, kannst du von der CPU her nicht mehr aufrüsten, höchsten den QX9650 oder einen mit 3,2Ghz ... Wenn dir die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, und deine neue Graka mehr Prozessorleistung braucht, musst du dir ein neues Board und eine CPU dafür kaufen.
Bei AMD nur ne neue CPU. Vllt Bios-update, vllt auch nur einbauen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (5. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Naja, im Leerlauf ist der Phenom sehr genügsam, nur unter Vollast ist jeder C2Q sparsamer. Müsste man mal einen Test von einem 9850 anschauen, da bei Tom´s Hardware leider nur die alten Phenoms getestet wurden. Die neuen dürften etwas optimiert worden sein.



Ich hab einen Test gefunden. Der Q6600 hat idle einen höheren Stromverbrauch als der Phenom, unter Volllast liegt derQ6600 vor dem Phenom (2,4GHz). Leistungsmäßig liegt der Phenom auch oft hinten. 
Naja gegen den Q9450 und QX9650 hat der Phenom keine Chance weder Stromverbrauch idle, load oder Leistung.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Bei dem Intel-Sys von Rain_in_may musst du nur eins bedenken:
> Es ist verdammt Leistungsstark, da kommt kein AMD hin, *nur wenn Intel den Sockel wechselt*, kannst du von der CPU her nicht mehr aufrüsten, höchsten den QX9650 oder einen mit 3,2Ghz ...



Ja wenn Intel den Sockel wechselt, das geschieht aber wenn überhaupt erst Ende des Jahres und dann wird erst wieder ein "unbezahlbares" Topmodell den Anfang machen. Eh man einen "normalen" Nehalem bekommt vergeht sicherlich noch ein Jahr. Zudem steht die Leistungfähigkeit von dem System noch in den Sternen.
Weiterhin muss der QX9770 nicht das Ende der Modellreihe darstellen und auch wenn ein neuer Sockel draußen ist heißt es nicht automatisch, dass der Alte gleich eingemottet wird und keine neuen CPUs mehr kommen 




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, und deine neue Graka mehr Prozessorleistung braucht, musst du dir ein neues Board und eine CPU dafür kaufen.
> Bei AMD nur ne neue CPU. Vllt Bios-update, vllt auch nur einbauen.



Wer sagt denn, dass der neue AMD 1. eine höhere Leistung als der Intel hat und 2. er seine Leistung auch unter einen Sockel AM2+ voll entfalten kann?
Das gilt es nämlich zu bedenken, was nützt einen der schnellste Phenom Nachfolger, wenn er nicht Leistungstechnisch vor dem Yorkfield liegt oder ein haufen Leistung brach liegt weil kein AM3 Board mit passenden DDR3 Speicher fehlt.

Nicht das du denkst ich hätte etwas gegen AMD, ich wünsche mir ja auch, dass die wieder so einen Brüller wie den AMD Athlon64 bringen, aber der Phenom ist weit davon entfernt so eine "Ausnahme CPU" zu sein.

Achso @ Topic

Ne Wakü willst ja auch haben, such dich da mal am besten durch das Unterforum Wasserkühlung, guck in die neue PCGHX Printed rein und frag auch hier nochmal ein paat Leutz die Wakü haben. Aber bei den 2500 sollte schon was ordendliches bei PC+Wakü+Sounsystem rausspringen und vllt. bleibst sogar nochn haufen Kohle übrig (~200-500).

MFG


----------



## Nachthertz (5. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Danke euch! Aber was ist denn nun eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Standardversion der Spinpoint F1 und der Retail-Version? Immerhin liegen 100 EUR dazwischen oO

Also plädiert ihr alle für den Schlachtplan für Intel?
Ich denke schon, dass AMD das nicht auf sich sitzen lassen wird und einen ordentlichen Phenom rausbringen möchte. Aber ob das was wird, und vorallem, wann das sein soll, wüsste ich auch gerne.
Denn so wie es scheint, läuft die ganze Geschichte eindeutig in Richtung Intel Basis + ATI GraKa.

Gruß


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ja mei, wennst jetz gscheid Geld ausgeben willst und lange eine starke CPU haben möchtest, dann den Q9450.

Alleine wegen dem Preis bin ich für einen Q6600 weil die Mehrleistung @ standard -für mich- den Aufpreis nciht rechtfertigt. => Gegen den Q6600 kann ich auch einen Phenom mit 2,5 Ghz anbieten, auch wenn er etwas langsamer ist. Soviel lahmer ist er auch nicht, paar Prozent halt. Nur kann man ihn nicht so gut übertakten wie den Intel und unter Last nuckelt er mehr aus der Steckdose.

Ende vom JAhr sollen die neuen 45nm-Phenoms rausbringen inklusive kleine Verbesserungen. Ob die greifen und ihnen mehr Glück bringen weis ich nicht, und kann auch nicht in die Glaskugel schauen.

Da es aber dein PC ist und ich dir den AMD nicht versuchen will mit irgendwelchen Argumentwiederholungen aufzuzwingen musst du dich entscheiden, was du für wichtiger hältst.

@Rain_in_may:
Du hast komplett Recht damit, dass man nciht weis was ein System taugt, wenn es noch nicht rausgekommen ist. Und jetzt das beste ist der Yorkfield. Nur obs den Mehrpreis wert ist, muss man für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Nachthertz (5. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Nun gut, dann gleicht mein Favoritensystem jetzt dem Schlachtplan von Rain_in_may, aber was bringt mir eigentlich die gute Übertaktbarkeit bei der Intel CPU, wenn die sich ab einer bestimmten Temp runtertaktet? Schalte ich diese Funktion ab, so schalte ich die Stromsparfunktion ab... oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Nebenbei: Weiss denn keiner den Unterschied zwischen der Retail- und der Standardversion der Spinpoint F1?

Gruß

Edit:
Das System sieht bisher so aus...

Mainboard:
ASUS P5E3 Deluxe WiFi-AP@n, X38 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MBB707-G0EAY00Z) (ab 195)
oder
Gigabyte GA-EX38-DQ6, X38 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (ab 177)

CPU:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 Box (Sockel 775, 45nm, BX80562Q9450) (ab 266) -> Tray ist zZ nur noch bei HoH erhältlich

RAM:
OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-1066) (OCZ2RPR10664GK) (ab 87)
oder
OCZ 4096MB DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum Edt. (OCZ3P13334GK) CL7 (ab 230)

Grafikkarte:
2x Asus Extreme AH3870 TOP/G/HTDI (HD3870, 512MB GDDR4) (2x ab 154 = 308)

Netzeil:
be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 650W ATX 2.2 (BN073) (ab 115)

Festplatte:
3x Samsung SpinPoint F1 1 TB (HD103UJ) (3x ab 128 = 384)

Gehäuse:
Hiper Osiris (wann kommt es?!) (ab ???)
oder
NZXT LeXa Blackline (Rot) ohne Netzeil (ab 86)
oder
NZXT Alpha Case ALP-011 - Black Metal (ab 55)
oder
Geh ATX Midi Lian Li PC V1000B Plus II - black (ohne Netzteil) (ab 136)
bei den Cases fällt mir die Entschiedung echt schwer... werd deswegen vll nochmal im entsprechenden Forum anfragen...

Soundkarte:
Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series (ab 148)

Soundsystem:
TEUFEL Concept G THX  7.1 System Lautsprecher - 800Watt RMS - Silber (ab 269)
oder
Teufel Concept F 5.1 System titansilber (ab 229)
oder
Teufel Concept E Magnum 5.1 Power Edition (ab 169)

Tastatur:
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard, PS/2 & USB (ab 73)

Bildschirm:
kA, sollte aber HD-fähig sein (wird nicht mitgerechnet)
__________________________________________________________
mindestens: 1372 (1 GraKa, DDR2, 1TB, Concept E), maximal: 2124 

Ich glaube, das wärs fürs erste... Cases und dem Monitore muss ich mir noch genauer anschauen.

Gruß


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ich sehe du hast dich für die Leistung entschieden. Irgendwie hab ich in Erinnerung gehabt, dass die CPU teurer ist. Jedenfalls hats weit mehr Leistung und beim Übertakten:
hol dir einen guten Kühler, und throtteln war gestern. Auch mit dem Boxed kannst ohne throtteln weit übertakten. War doch nur beim P4, dass der schon ohne übertaktung teilweise sich heruntergetaktet hat...

Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 625W ... damit sparst du mehr Strom, weil sehr guter Wirkungsgrad.

Mainboard: Wie wärs mim GA-EX38-DS4?
Da kannst da relativ günstig auf 8 Gb DDR2 1000 setzen und mit dem Ram sehr lange auskommen und die CPU ordentlich treten...

Ram: kannst auch den nehmen: Kingston

Monitor: schau mal in den Thread, der dürfte viele Fragen beantworten, und dann kann man den Feinschliff wagen.

CPU: nimm ruhig Boxed, das weist du dass die wirklich neu ist....
und mit deiner geplanten Wakü, is das kühlen kein Problem.


----------



## PCTom (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Hmm wirst wohl noch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben müssen zwecks DDR3 Speicher


----------



## Nachthertz (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@Kreisverkehr: Entschieden, jain, bisher kam noch kein vergleichbarer AMD-Schlachtplan. Mit vergleichbar muss nicht die Leistung gemeint sein, sondern eventuell andere Vorteile, die man aufwiegt.

Beim RAM müsste es schon dieses Kingston-Pärchen sein (ab 169)

Das von dir vorgeschlagene Netzteil klingt gut - aber besteht der Unterschied wirklich nur in der besseren Stromsparfunktion oder sind da ein paar Kabel mehr/weniger dran, als beim beQuiet? Die gängigen Angaben (SATA, Floppy, PCIe) verstehe ich, aber bei den anderen Werten blicke ich einfach nicht durch/weiss nicht, wofür die überhaupt sind :/

Beim Mainboard möchte ich nicht sparen, da kann ruhig mal das Beste genommen werden, aber kennt ihr Gründe gegen/für das ASUS Board?



> hol dir einen guten Kühler


Wofür Kühler, wenn ich WaKü hab? 

Meine jetzige große Frage ist, ob sich der DDR3 Speicher wirklich lohnt? Was hätt ich davon, wenn ich mit dem Rest der Hardware den Speicher nicht voll ausnutzen kann?! Oder was meint ihr?

Gruß,
Roman

Edit: Habe mal den Monitor-Thread überflogen und kämpfe noch mit einigen Begriffen, die mir unbekannt sind. ua wird dort negativ über sogenannte TN-Panels gesprochen. Hier steht, die seien schneller. Was das eigentlich ist, ist mir aber schleierhaft. Genau wie das S-PVA. Hat jemand einen Link zu einer Begriffserklärung parat?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Das AMD-System kostet einfach weniger. Und du kannst heute gekauften DDR2-Speicher und das Board weit länger verwenden als bei Intel. (außer wenn du ein Board für DDR3 holst, dann musst du nur das Board und nicht den Speicher tauschen)

Das Netzteil von Enermax (82+) hat halt einen sehr guten Wirkungsgrad, verbrät also weniger Strom und kann gleichzeitig dadurch leiser gekühlt werden.
Die Volt-Schienen sind im Grunde die Angaben, welches Bauteil wieviel Strom /Ampere bekommen kann.


DDR3 ist erst ab DDR3-1600 schneller als DDR2-800 ... 

Dann mach ich mal einen Schlachtplan für AMD (CPU, Board, Netzteil)
Genommen hab ichs bei Alternate, weil da ne große Auswahl herrscht und der Support dorten gut sein soll...

Phenom X4 9850
GA-MA790FX-DS5
Enermax Pro82+ 525W

= 432

Wenn du wo anderst bestellst, kommst du sicher günstiger weg.


----------



## Nachthertz (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

"Weit länger verwenden" würde meinen, ich müsste mir in, sagen wir mal 3 Jahren, keinen neuen Intel-PC holen, weil meiner nicht mehr mithalten kann, das AMD-System aber schon? Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler drin?

DDR3 lohnt sich laut CBase wirklich nicht, auch die Tests von Chip waren ernüchternd. Damit werdens wohl 4GB DDR2 1066 sein. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob Kingston oder OCZ. Kingston ist deutlich teuerer, warum?

Nochmal zu den Schlachtplänen: Stimmt denn meine Überlegung (s.o.)?

MfG und nochmals Danke an alle!!!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Das von dir vorgeschlagene Netzteil klingt gut - aber besteht der Unterschied wirklich nur in der besseren Stromsparfunktion oder sind da ein paar Kabel mehr/weniger dran, als beim beQuiet?



Ja, das MODU82+ hat einen etwas besseren Wirkungsgrad, allerdings liegt der nur 1% über den be quiet, darum lohnt sich der Aupreis nicht wirklich, zumal die be quiets immer noch leiser sind als die MODU/Pro82+.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Beim Mainboard möchte ich nicht sparen, da kann ruhig mal das Beste genommen werden, aber kennt ihr Gründe gegen/für das ASUS Board?


Gegen das Asus spricht 1. der Preis, 2. der (viel zu teure) DDR3 SDRAM und 3. besitzt es im Gegensatz zum Gigabyte EX38 keine Stromsparfunktionen.

Wenn du also viel Ausstattung haben willst dann hole dir das EX38-DQ6 (best ausgestattete Board der X38 Serie bei Gigabyte) wenn dir die Ausstattung nicht ganz so wichtig ist, dann hole dir das Gigabyte EX38-DS4.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Meine jetzige große Frage ist, ob sich der DDR3 Speicher wirklich lohnt? Was hätt ich davon, wenn ich mit dem Rest der Hardware den Speicher nicht voll ausnutzen kann?! Oder was meint ihr?



Nein DDR3 Speicher ist viel zu teuer und 2. oft langsamer als DDR2-1066er
und wenn es mal schneller ist als der DDR2 Speicher liegt aus auch nur bei max 3-5%, das rechtfertigt keinesfalls die Mehrkosten von ca. 140.

Zudem wenn du jetzt für 90 DDR2-1066 Speicher kaufst und in 2 Jahren für ca. 20 wieder verkaufst dann hast du 1. immer ca. die gleiche Leistung wie die DDR3-1333 Module gehabt und 2. wenn du die DDR3 Module jetzt für 230 kaufst und in 2 Jahren noch 90 dafür bekommst machst einen höheren Verlust als mit den DDR2 Riegeln  und sparst 3. jetzt schon beim Kauf bares Geld (Board 20 billiger (und Stromsparfunktionen) und RAM 140 billiger)



Nachthertz schrieb:


> "Weit länger verwenden" würde meinen, ich müsste mir in, sagen wir mal 3 Jahren, keinen neuen Intel-PC holen, weil meiner nicht mehr mithalten kann, das AMD-System aber schon? Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler drin?


Ich weiß zwar nicht worauf du hinaus willst aber AMD hat gemeint, dass der Sockel AM2+ auf jeden Fall die kommenden Prozessoren auf nehmen kann. Intel bekommt dagegen einen neuen Sockel für den Nehalem aber für den Massen Markt ist das noch ca. 1 Jahr hin.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Damit werdens wohl 4GB DDR2 1066 sein. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob Kingston oder OCZ.



Nein keinesfalls die Kingstons, bei RAM kann man ganz schön viel Geld zum Fenster raus hauen, bei minimal mehr Leistung. Die OCZ schaffen auf jeden Fall DDR2-1066 (also 533MHz) und kosten die Hälfte. Ich würde mir wenn dann lieber 8 GiB OCZ holen als 4 GiB Kingston. Zumal die bei gleicher Taktung und Latenzeinstellung genauso schnell arbeiten 
Die DDR2-1066 Module reichen außerdem um den Q9450 (wenn er überhaupt so hoch kommt) auf 4264MHz zu bringen ohne den RAM zu übertakten.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Kingston ist deutlich teuerer, warum?


Keine Ahnung aber spar die lieber das Geld 

btw. brauchst du wirklich 3TB Speicher? 
Aso die retail ist auf jeden Fall die gleiche Festplatte wie die billige d.h. du hast die gleiche Performance aber bei der retail ist noch irgendwelcher Schnulli dabei (vieleicht Kabel etc). Wenn du zum Gigabyte EX38-DQ6 greifst brauchst du das aber nicht, weil dort 4 S-ATA Kabel dabei sind 

MFG

Edit:


Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> @Rain_in_may:
> Du hast komplett Recht damit, dass man nciht weis was ein System taugt, wenn es noch nicht rausgekommen ist. Und jetzt das beste ist der Yorkfield. Nur obs den Mehrpreis wert ist, muss man für sich entscheiden.



Jo sorry war ja nicht bös von mir gemeint. Ich hab auch lange hin und her überlegt ob ich mir einen AMD kaufe oder einen Intel. Ich hab mich dann fürn Intel entschieden und bin sehr, sehr froh darüber, weil wenn ich Ewigkeiten gewartet hätte (auf den Phenom) und dann wird dann voller stolz von AMD so eine (für Gamer) Gurke präsetiert, die fast Null OC Potenzial, im Vergleich zu Intel etwas weniger Power hat aber im Leerlauf, bei Last und bei OC noch viel viel mehr Energie verbraucht, wäre ich glaube ich als AMD Besitzer an die Decke gegangen (ich bezieh mich hier nur aud die 9x00 Serie). Und selbst die Überarbeiteten Phenoms würden mich nicht wirklich glücklich machen, auch der Umstand des längeren Supports würde mich nicht darüber hinweg trösten


----------



## gdfan (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

vorschlag:

das bekommst du sicher iwo noch billiger
da ist dann noch platz für wakü und monitor

edit: das viel zu fette bild entfernt. gruß, storm


----------



## Nachthertz (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

100 Aufpreis für ein paar Kabel... Schnäppchen 
Jetzt versteh ich die Sache: Das mit dem Intel-Sockel ist natürlich schade, aber da der Rechner erstmal mehrere Jahre aushalten sollte, werde ich die neuen Prozessoren zwar bestaunen, aber nicht unbedingt beneiden. Dieser AMD-Vorteil rechnet sich nicht (für mich). 

Ich danke dir für die Antworten auf meine unzähligen Fragen und werde mein System dann in baldiger Zukunft bestellen. Vorher kommt natürlich das große Preisvergleichen  Schade nur, dass die Spinpoints und die Boxed CPU fast überall vergriffen sind...

Ich danke und wünsche euch einen angenehmen Sonntagabend.

Roman

PS: 3TB krieg ich schon voll. Wenn ich anfange, Images meiner DVD-Sammlung anzulegen, dann sind 1,5TB bestimmt weg 

Edit:
@gdfan: Wieso plädierst du für das MSI Modell der HD3870? Kennst du Gründe gegen die ASUS-Version? oO
Und wieso ein Enermax-Netzteil und nicht das von beQuiet?
Die HDD gibts auch günstiger


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ja, das MODU82+ hat einen etwas besseren Wirkungsgrad,
> allerdings liegt der nur 1% über den be quiet, darum lohnt sich der Aupreis nicht wirklich,
> zumal die be quiets immer noch leiser sind als die MODU/Pro82+



Ich dachte, der Wirkungsdgrad beim Bequiet wäre an die 82% und die 82+ von 84-88% ... 
stand mal bei der Artikelbeschreibung vom Enermax.



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht worauf du hinaus willst aber AMD hat gemeint,
> dass der Sockel AM2+ auf jeden Fall die kommenden Prozessoren auf nehmen kann. Intel bekommt dagegen einen neuen Sockel für den Nehalem aber für den Masse*nm*arkt ist das noch ca. 1 Jahr hin.



Was aber im Endeffekt dann an Leistung rauskommt beim AM3 und beim Nehalem steht aber noch in den Sternen. 
Nur kannst beim AM3 deinen Ram behalten ohne 
beim Aufrüsten ein neues Board und neuen Ram kaufen zu müssen. 
Und wenn der Nehalem dann mehr Power als ein AMD-Sys liefert kannst du immer noch umrüsten. Kosten sind da eh die gleichen.



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> [...]Die OCZ schaffen auf jeden Fall DDR2-1066 (also 533MHz)[...][/qoute]
> 
> Vom Hersteller garantiert?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> @gdfan: Wieso plädierst du für das MSI Modell der HD3870? Kennst du Gründe gegen die ASUS-Version? oO
> Und wieso ein Enermax-Netzteil und nicht das von beQuiet?
> Die HDD gibts auch günstiger



Sehe ich genauso, lieber die günstigste AMD 3870 nehmen

Das Enermax Infiniti habe ich selber, es ist zwar toll und gut verarbeitet und auch relativ leise und sparsam, aber es ist 1. immer noch teurer als das Be quiet 2. lauter als das be quiet und 3. hat es nicht so einen hohen Wirkungsgrad wie das be quiet und daher verursacht es auch (etwas) höhere Stromkosten. 

@ Nachthertz
wenn du nur maximal 2 Grafikkarten haben willst, dann würde ich lieber ein be quiet mit 550W nehmen, das langt vollkommen aus und verbraucht zu dem noch weniger als das 650W Be quiet (die Erklärung dafür bekommst du in ca. 2-3 Tagen nach gereicht)



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ich dachte, der Wirkungsdgrad beim Bequiet wäre an die 82% und die 82+ von 84-88% ...
> stand mal bei der Artikelbeschreibung vom Enermax.



Das be quiet hat einen Wirkungsgrad von 82-88% (je nach Model es gibt auch welche die haben "nur" bis 87%).



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Vom Hersteller garantiert?


Jo klar die OCZ sind doch DDR2-1066er Module  wenn sie die 533MHz real nicht schaffen sollten, dann zurück damit zum Händler 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nur eins noch: bitte nicht die Option nehmen, eine zweite Karte zu kaufen, wenn die eine zu lahm geworden ist, da eine neue Single-GPU karte dann wahrscheinlich
> die bessere Wahl wäre...



Sehe ich genauso, wenn CF dann jetzt gleich, später, wenn die neuen Karten draußen sind lohnt sich der "Spaß" nicht mehr.

MFG

Edit:

*@ gdfan

mach mal bitte dein Bild kleiner (von der Breite her) oder lösche es bitte ganz raus, weil es ist viel breiter als die maximal erlaubten 900 Pixel
Danke*


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

[highlight]@gdfan
Das du das Bild hier in 1680x1050 direkt verlinkt hab, find ich aber richtig mies von dir, nicht jeder hat einen 20-22" Widescree!![/highlight]
*Ganz ab davon kann man auch mit mspaint.exe auf die benötigte größe zusammenschneiden!!*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> "Weit länger verwenden" würde meinen, ich müsste mir in, sagen wir mal 3 Jahren, keinen neuen Intel-PC holen, weil meiner nicht mehr mithalten kann, das AMD-System aber schon? Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler drin?


Es bedeutet, das du die dann erhältlichen AM3 CPUs verwenden _könntest, wenns ein passendes BIOS gäbe_, bei Intel ist der nächste Sockelwechsel schon klar und angekündigt -> Ende 08/Anfang 09 ist der LGA775 tot.


Nachthertz schrieb:


> DDR3 lohnt sich laut CBase wirklich nicht, auch die Tests von Chip waren ernüchternd. Damit werdens wohl 4GB DDR2 1066 sein. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob Kingston oder OCZ. Kingston ist deutlich teuerer, warum?


Weil sie es können, deswegen ists teurer.
Muss nicht unbedingt besser sein.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Beim RAM müsste es schon dieses Kingston-Pärchen sein (ab 169)


Warum?!
Weil du zu viel Geld hast und es unbedingt verbrennen willst?!

Es lohnt einfach nicht, solch teuren RAM zu kaufen, zumal mans bei AMD auch nicht unbedingt braucht.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Das von dir vorgeschlagene Netzteil klingt gut - aber besteht der Unterschied wirklich nur in der besseren Stromsparfunktion oder sind da ein paar Kabel mehr/weniger dran, als beim beQuiet? Die gängigen Angaben (SATA, Floppy, PCIe) verstehe ich, aber bei den anderen Werten blicke ich einfach nicht durch/weiss nicht, wofür die überhaupt sind :/


Schau dir ein paar Tests an, dann weißts.
Das BQT Straight ist aber erst in der neuen 80+ Version zu empfehlen...



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Beim Mainboard möchte ich nicht sparen, da kann ruhig mal das Beste genommen werden, aber kennt ihr Gründe gegen/für das ASUS Board?


Erstens ist das teuerste nicht unbedingt das beste und das Beste auch nicht!

Es kommt ganz drauf an, was du für ansprüche hast, was du mit dem Board machen willst und so weiter.

Wenn da nur eine GraKa rein soll, lohnt sich ein 790FX Chipsatz nicht, die Ausstattung ist zwar besser, sie kosten aber auch mal eben das doppelte und dreifache vom 'normalen', dazu ist die Energieaufnahme der 'High End' Chipsätze deutlich höher als bei den kleineren.

Unterm Strich bleibt also nur zu sagen das du dir das kaufen solltest, was du brauchst, das Beste ist ebenn nicht unbedingt das Beste, wenn man 90% von dem was das Board mitbringt nicht braucht!


Nachthertz schrieb:


> Edit: Habe mal den Monitor-Thread überflogen und kämpfe noch mit einigen Begriffen, die mir unbekannt sind. ua wird dort negativ über sogenannte TN-Panels gesprochen. Hier steht, die seien schneller. Was das eigentlich ist, ist mir aber schleierhaft. Genau wie das S-PVA. Hat jemand einen Link zu einer Begriffserklärung parat?


1. Was da steht ist Blödsinn, das mit dem 'ist schneller' trifft nicht mehr so wirklich zu...
Dieses Märchen hält sich aber (leider) immer noch standhaft.

2. Sind die TNs das billigste und damit auch das schlechteste wo gibt, bei den ANgaben wirst auch vorn und hinten verarscht.
Die Angaben zum BLickwinkel sind auch mehr Phantasie der Hersteller...

3. TNs haben gegenüber den anderen Panels *in jedem Punkt Nachteile!!*, sei es Farbtreue oder Ausleuchtung (billig + billig = billig)...


----------



## Pokerclock (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ein 550W NT müsste für das System reichen. Näherer Infos gibts hier >>LINK<<

Wenn du dann dein System hast, würdest du dich dann auch gleich im Watt-Sammel-Thread verewigen? Mit fehlen noch AMD Multi-GPU-Systeme und neue Quads.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Das be quiet hat einen Wirkungsgrad von 82-88% (je nach Model es gibt auch welche die haben "nur" bis 87%).



gibt es dann irgendwelche Seiten, die Netzteile auf ihren Wirkungsgrad testen, außer jonny guru?


Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Jo klar die OCZ sind doch DDR2-1066er Module  wenn sie die 533MHz real nicht schaffen sollten, dann zurück damit zum Händler



oh, ich dachte es wären DDR2-800er...lol. Denkfehler...

Gibt doch auch 800er, die vom Hersteller für 1066 freigegeben sind. lohnen sich solche?


----------



## Nachthertz (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Es werden definitiv 2 Grafikakarten. Sich *eine* 3870X2 anzuschaffen, bringt nicht die Leistung, die die beiden einzelnen zusammen erbringen.
Um noch einen letzten Leistungsschub zu bekommen, würde ich eventuell eine X2 nachrüsten und eine 3870er verkaufen. TripleGPU.

Aber ich glaube, dass dieses System erst einmal ausreicht.

@Stefan Payne: Unnötig Geld ausgeben möchte ich ja auch nicht. Sonst würde ich mich ja nicht von euch beraten lassen. Meine Ansprüche an den PC wären: Leistung für max. Details bei Spielen. Angestrebt: Flüssiges Spielen der Eislevels von Crysis. Das ist die Messlatte (zumindest die in meinem Kopf @.@). Er sollte aber sparsam sein. Dabei aber möglichst leise, am besten lautlos -> daher WaKü. Das sind meine Faktoren. Utopisches, perfektes System, aber nicht unmöglich. Dank euch 

MfG
Roman


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> gibt es dann irgendwelche Seiten, die Netzteile auf ihren Wirkungsgrad testen, außer jonny guru?


Anandtech, ehemals Planet3Dnow (jetzt Anandtech )


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Leise/Lautlos kannst auch mit Luftkühlung erreichen, dafür brauchts keine WaKüs (mehr), die brauchts nur wenn du viele Karten einbauen möchtest...


----------



## Nachthertz (6. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Und wieviele Karten sind bei dir "viele"? Ich sehe halt viel mehr Vorteile in einer WaKü, als in einer LuKü.

Zumal sie auch einen optischen Effekt mit bringt 

Ich fange morgen an folgende Komponenten zu bestellen:
Gigabyte GA-EX38-DQ6, X38 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (ab 177)

CPU:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 Box (Sockel 775, 45nm, BX80562Q9450) (ab 266) 

RAM:
OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-1066) (OCZ2RPR10664GK) (ab 87)

Grafikkarte:
2x Asus Extreme AH3870 TOP/G/HTDI (HD3870, 512MB GDDR4) (2x ab 154 = 308)

Netzeil:
be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 650W ATX 2.2 (BN073) (ab 115)

Festplatte:
3x Samsung SpinPoint F1 1 TB (HD103UJ) (3x ab 128 = 384)

Gehäuse:
öhm...

Bildschirm:
nochmal öhm...

Soundkarte:
Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series (ab 148)

Soundsystem:
Teufel Concept E Magnum 5.1 Power Edition (ab 169)

Tastatur:
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard, PS/2 & USB (ab 73)

Noch irgendwelche Einwände/Kritiken? Bei so einer Summe möcht ichs lieber doppelt überdenken.

Gruß

EDIT: Ist das Gigabyte MoBo abwärtskompatibel beim RAM? Bei einigen Händlern steht nur der DDR3 Support, bei anderen nur die DDR2-Unterstützung. Das Produktblatt spricht auch nur von DDR3... ich bin *verwirrt* @.@

Edit2: Die Gigabyte-Seite gibt Aufschluss. Danke an Rain_in_may84 für den Hinweis!


----------



## Lee (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Bis auf die Soundkarte passt alles. Wieso brauchst du das sündteure ding da? Wenn es ne X-FI sein muss reicht auch die Music. Schau dir alternativ mal die Xonar an. Der Rest ist spitze. 

Als Gehäuse würde ich was großes nehmen, Sharkoon Rebel 12 zum Beispiel. Musst halt nach deinem Geschmack entscheiden.


----------



## kuer (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Also wenn ich deinen Agumente so lese muss ich schmunzeln . Ich habe einen AMD Phenom auf einem Sockel AM2 von ASUS betrieben ohne Probleme . Bin dann gewechselt auf MSI AM2+ . Was die Leistung angeht bin ich bis heute zufrieden . Was deine OC Agument angeht muss ich wieder schmunzeln . Ich brauche nicht OC'n bis jetzt . Ich habe kein Spiel das ich nicht in höchster Stufe auf meinem 20 Zöller spielen kann . Wofür OC . Komm jetzt bitte nicht mir Cri.... Wenn ich jetzt sehe wie schnell der 9850 BE ist im vergleich zu den sündhaft teuren Intels muss ich noch mehr schmunzeln . Aber jedem das seine . Wenn einer glaubt viel Geld für 35 Frames ausgeben zu müssen oder wehnig für 35 Frames ist das seine Sache .(ab 35 Frames läuft das Spiel flüssig , mehr ist quack)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Joa, mei. Bei dem System braucht man länger nicht aufrüsten, und wenn die Leistung knapp werden sollte, übertaktet man. Wenn die Leistung dann eng wird, muss man sich nochmal zwischen AMD und Intel entscheiden, da man eh ein neues System bauen muss, inklusive neuem Speicher.

Es is die Frage ob man jetzt relativ teuer bezahlen will, dass man mit dem mehr an Leistung weit länger nicht aufrüsten muss oder das gespaarte Geld in eine neue CPU stecken will. 

btt:
Jetz CF oder nie. Also die zwei HDs jetz bestellen ist top.
Hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht um die Kühlung? Erst bestellen, wenn du weist, welche Wakü du nimmst und wie du sie im Gehäuse verbauen würdest.
Wie wärs mim Mora an einer Seitenwand montiert mit etwas abstand, zwei Schläuchen, die das Wasser durch die geschlossene Gehäusewand in den Mora führt und Pumpe und AgB im Gehäuse untergebracht? Dazu vllt vier leise/langsame Lüfter schön verteilen und bei Bedarf weitere nachrüsten?

Bildschirm: welche Größe möchtest du nutzen? Stefan wird dich sicher gern beraten...


----------



## Nachthertz (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@Kreisverkehr: ui, von WaKüs habe ich gar keine Ahnung. Habe die Dinger gern angeschaut, aber bisher noch nie eines besessen. Daher sagen mir die ganzen Begriffe (Mora, AgB) nix (außer Wasser, Pumpe, Schlauch und Radiator, das kenn ich 

Da die Sache mit TN-Panels so negativ gewertet wird, sollte ich mich nach anderen Panels umschauen. Was der Monitor können sollte, ist HD-Filme auch in HD wiedergeben. Sonst bringt mir dieses Feature nichts. Wieviel Zoll für HD mindestens nötig sind, weiss ich nicht (1080:720 = 3:2 = ? Zoll... blubb)

Ich habe beide 3870er heute Nacht bestellt. Der Shop hat mir heute morgen eine Versandbestätigungsmail geschickt - das nenn ich schnell 

Gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



> Wenn ich jetzt sehe wie schnell der 9850 BE ist im vergleich zu den sündhaft teuren Intels muss ich noch mehr schmunzeln



Und wenn ich das lese, muss ich schmunzeln  AMD kann sich derzeit nur mit günstigen Preisen über Wasser halten. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Die X-Fi Fatality ist Geldverschwendung. Da reicht die Xtreme Music, oder du holst dir die bessere (aber teurere) ASUS Xonar.

Was den Rest angeht: gute Entscheidung und absolut Zukunftssicher. Zumal du den Q9450 bis 3,6 Ghz takten kannst.

Als Kühler wäre da ein Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme zu empfehlen mit Scyth, Nanoxia oder Noctua Lüftern.

Als Gehäuse ist das schon angesprochene Sharkoon Rebel12 sehr gut von der Preis/Leistung.

Lian Li oder auch Antec sind sehr gute Anlaufstellen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ja, AMD kann sich nur über den Preis behaupten... stört mich nicht, deswegen gibts bezahlbare Prozessoren...und wenig leisten sie auch nicht => Intel nur mehr zur Zeit (Pentium E2xx0 + E4xx0 mal ausgelassen).

Zukunftssicher is der Intel nur wegen der jetzigen Geschwindigkeit und guten Übertaktbarkeit. Is aber eine Grundsatzdebatte, die jetz schon abgeschlossen ist.

@Nachtherz:
Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von Luküs, da sie relativ wenig kosten bei guten bis sehr guten Ergebnissen und ich bei meiner letzten Wakü gemerkt hab, dass ich ein furchtbar fauler Mensch bin... und die LuKü ist handlicher.

Ich hab den Ausgleichsbehälter als AgB mal schnell abgekürzt ... 

In Thread gehts speziell um den Mora.
Ich persönlich favorisieren den Mora 2 Pro,da er wirklich verdammt groß dimensioniert ist, 9 Lüfter angebracht werden kann und dementsprechend niedrige Temps drin sind...
Wenn du lustig bist, kannst den auch passiv betreiben.

Beim Monitor musst halt nen Widescreen nehmen, aber DIE HD-Auflösung gibts nicht...1900*1200 würde es geben, aber nicht mal 1080. Schau dir halt mal mehrere 24" oder 22" an, ob die in deine Richtung gehen. Wie gesagt, im Monitor-Thread sind ein paar Schirme zur Auswahl.

Ob du am Gehäuse basteln magst, oder nicht oder doch mit Lukü leben kannst, musst du wissen. Das eine Lukü auch sehr leise sein kann beweist y33H@ in seiner Anleitung...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Was den Rest angeht: gute Entscheidung und absolut Zukunftssicher.


1. Zukunftssicher in der IT-Welt...
2. Ja, bis zum Ende des Jahres, dann wird der Sockel entsorgt, während AMD bestätigt hat, das künftige AM3 CPUs auch im AM2(+) Sockel funktionieren werden, soferns BIOS mitspielt.

Man hätte also eigentlich eher mit dem AMD ein 'zukunftssichereres' System...


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Da geb ich dir teilweise Recht: in der IT Welt ist Heute schon Vorgestern 

Aber ob AMD das mit dem Sockel AM3 wirklich hinbekommt? Der soll doch nur DDR3 unterstützen ?


----------



## Nachthertz (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@Kreisverkehr: Ich muss ja auch gestehen, dass ich ein ebenso fauler Mensch bin  Aber wenns um den PC geht, da schraube ich gerne dran herum. Da kommt mir so eine WaKü ganz recht 

Muss es denn so ein Riesending sein? Ich möchte zwar gute Temps halten können, aber eine Eiszeit ist nicht nötig, oder? Dafür spricht natürlich die passive Kühlung (an dem warmen Radiator kann ich mir dann meine meistens kalten Hände wärmen xD).
Ich werde mir den Thread aber selbstverständlich durchlesen.

@Stefan Payne: Was 2. angeht, muss ich dir zustimmen, aber ich habe mich halt für jetzige und spätere Power entschieden, ohne aufrüsten zu müssen. So kommt das nächste Mal ein ganz neues System ins Haus. Mit AMD hätte ich abrüsten/verkaufen/vergleichen/kaufen/aufrüsten müssen, aber ohne Garantie, dass die neuen Sachen mit den bestehenden harmonieren.

Habe da noch eine unbeantwortete Frage: Luftkühlung gut und leise möglich, aber überwiegen die Vorteile für eine LuKü, wenn man alle Vor-/Nachteile zwischen WaKü und LuKü abwiegt? Verstehe ich etwas falsch oder brauche ich mit einer WaKü noch einen Kühler für die CPU? Die wird doch auch per WaKü gekühlt, oder nicht? @.@

Hier noch Kritik an dem System aus einem anderen board:


> Also das du glaubst das 2*HD3870 für die nächsten Jahre ausreichen ist eine unsinnige Aussage, denn:
> 
> Eine GTS wird auch die nächsten Jahre lang halten (2 Jahre). Mit CF bleibst du 1Jahr wenn überhaupt aktueller und zahlst bestimmt locker 100 mehr. Dann brauchst du auch demenstprechend ein teureres Mobo und ein Netzteil.
> Kauf dir eine EVGA 8800GTS 512MB SSC 260 oder eine stinknormale GTS G(92) 512MB für 180 da sparst du bei der normalen Version einer GTS 120 dann dieses MOBO: GA-EP35-DS3R ca.90 da sparst du nochmal ca. 87 dann holst du dir ein Nezteil von CORSAIR 520WATT für ca.85 da sparrst du nochmal 30
> ...


Gruß,
Roman

Edit: Habe soeben eine weitere Kritik über meine Kritik an TN-Panels bekommen:


> Du wirst mit Sicherheit nicht enttäuscht werden von den beiden Monitoren die ich dir empfohlen hab, lies dir die Tests durch, und labber bitte keinen Mist der andere Leute verwirrt. Der Unterschied liegt nämlich beim TN Panel was 8 Bit darstellt gegenüber eines Panels was 10 Bit darstellen kann, aber auch 4x soviel Kostet.
> 
> Du wirst es nicht sehen, es sei den Du stellst die Monitore direkt nebeneinander.
> 
> Wie gesagt, lies dir die Tests durch, oder lass es bleiben und kauf dir nen unnötigen 1000 Monitor.


Wem mehr glauben?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Lukü gegen Wakü: Der Mora 2 Pro is natürlich ein rießen Teil und kleiner gehts auch...ein 480er-Radiator oder 360er is auch ausreichend. Musst halt nach Preis entscheiden.

Die Vorteile der Lukü sind halt ein verdammt geringer Preis im Gegensatz zur Wakü, dafür hast du aber u.U. eine etwas höhere Geräuschkulisse. Muss aber nicht sein. Dafür dann meist schlechtere Temps.
Hier steht sehr detailiert, wie man die teilweise schon leisen Referenzkühler durch noch leisere austauscht.

Wenn du den IFX-14 mit einem 120er Lüfter mit ca. 500 u/min nimmst und bei den beiden Grakas (falls der Originale Kühler zu laut ist) passive kaufen. bei vllt einem (fast) lautlosen Gehäuselüfter und einem guten Netzteil ist der Lärmpegel dann sehr niedrig.

GTS gegen CF: Crossfire bleibt aktueller, und du hast jetzt halt meistens mehr Leistung. Vor und Nachteile dürften wir aber erläutert haben oder irre ich mich da?
Er hat geschrieben: "die GTS wird zwei Jahre halten, die beiden HDs vllt ein jahr länger." 
Also bist bei der Graka nicht so sehr in Aufrüstzwang.

Er meint weiter: Spar dir jetzt weit mehr Geld bei der CPU (dann kannst auch AMD nehmen, sag ich dann wieder) und rüste in einem oder zwei Jahren neu auf. Ja, recht hat er. Nur du wolltest ja so spät wie möglcih aufrüsten, von daher is das Argument auch wieder relativ.

Das Dark Power Pro und das Corsair müsste man mal vergleichen ... 

Bildschrim: je größer der Bildschirm, desto schlechter sind TNs...denn dann können sie ihre NAchteile nicht mehr kompensieren.

Schau dich nach einem gleichteuren PVA um, und du bist meist besser dran. (die elektronik muss auch gut sein, aber ok)


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Wem mehr glauben?


Au mann, jemand der keine Ahnung hat und seinen TN Schrott schönreden tut 

Also ersteinmal sind TN Panels mit 8bit/Farbe sehr selten, die Regel ist da eher 6bit + Dithering.

Dazu kommt noch die Ansteuerung, die ist aber auch nur bei wirklich guten/teuren Monitoren 10bittig ausgelegt (der sog. Look Up Table), einige haben sogar schon 12bit LUTs, *das ist aber nicht die Regel, auch bei *VA/IPS Schirmen nicht!*.
LUT = der Wert, mit dem die Elektronik des Schirms arbeitet

Soviel schonmal zum Panel.

Dazu kommt noch die sehr starke *Blickwinkelabhängigkeit*, die teilweise wirklich nervtötend ist.
Schau mal beim 3DCenter oder Forumdeluxx in den 28" HannsG Thread, da gibts irgendwo Bilder vom laufenden Monitor bzw Links dazu...

Und jetzt kommt noch die Ausleuchtung, die deutlich schlechter denn bei *VA/IPS Teilen ist, *weil eine gute Ausleuchtung Geld kostet und teure TN Schirme nicht zu verkaufen sind.*
Hier summiert sich halt Billig + Billig...

Zu guter letzt noch:
*Wer noch nie einen *VA/IPS Schirm hatte, weiß garnicht, wie gut die eigentlich sind!*
Oder besser gesagt wie schlecht die TNs sind.

Oder eben die Analogie mit dem kratzenden Wollpulli: wer nur sowas kennt, weiß nie, wie schön flauschig die Baumwollpullis sind...


----------



## Nachthertz (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Da ich euch natürlich nicht die ganze Arbeit machen lassen möchte, würde ich gerne selbst nach Bildschirmen stöbern, aber leider kenne ich meine Kriterien nicht. Was für ein Panel würdest du mir empfehlen? Wieviel Zoll sollte ein Bilddschirm groß sein, um damit vernünftig HD-Filme/Spiele sehen/spielen zu können? Panel und Zoll, das müsste ich wissen, um eine Auswahl treffen zu können. Randinfo: Zur Zeit nutze ich einen 19" TFT Widescreen von FujitsuSiemens.

Danke und Gruß,
Roman


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Da merkt man, dass der Mensch dein Anliegen nicht verstanden hat...
Du wolltest einen potenten PC für relativ viel Geld und nicht einen langsameren für so wenig Geld wie möglich 



> Also das du glaubst das 2*HD3870 für die nächsten Jahre ausreichen ist eine unsinnige Aussage,


@ Nachthertz 
Ich hoffe, dass hast du nicht wirklich behauptet 



> Eine GTS wird auch die nächsten Jahre lang halten (2 Jahre).


wie kann man sich nur so widersprechen? 


> Dein System ist nicht sehr sinnvoll--> Da wird mir keiner widersprechen. Keine Graka packt zurzeit Crysis auch nicht 2*3870



richtig darum ist auch eine GTS die bessere Lösung, die sicherlich noch 2 Jahre halten wird. Ja ne ist klar, wenn sie jetzt schon nicht Crysis packt, schafft sie in 1 Jahr bestimmt noch bessere Hardware Kracher...
omg ich kann nicht mehr 



> Dann brauchst du auch demenstprechend ein teureres Mobo und ein Netzteil.


Ja, du willst dir aber auch ein relativ teuren PC kaufen und nicht ein Spar-PC 


> Kauf dir eine EVGA 8800GTS 512MB SSC 260  [...] GA-EP35-DS3R ca.90 da sparst du nochmal ca. 87


Hilfe der regt sich über 2 Grafikkarte auf, die zusammen 310 kosten und dann empfiehlt er dir eine GTS für 260 
Und das Board? warum denn soviel bezahlen für ein DS3R? Ein P35-DS3 kostet 17 weniger und ist bis auf ein paar Anschlüsse genauso wie das DS3R.
Zudem hat das P35 kein PCIe 2.0...



> dann holst du dir ein Nezteil von CORSAIR 520WATT für ca.85 da sparrst du nochmal


Von Netzteilen hat der Mensch auch keinen Schimmer, ein 520W Netzteil für 1 Graka und 1 Quad CPU  da ist selbst ein 450W Netzteil mehr als ausreichend. Zumal mir Corsair zu ineffizient und laut ist.


> Dann ein Q6600 + IFX + 2*S-FLEX -->275


Erst schlägt er dir den Q6600 vor und dann urplötzlich (weil 500 irgendwo übrig sind?! ) einen: tataaaa


> *Q9450* mit einem IFX-14 +2*S-FLex nimmst und denn übertaktest. *g*





> Also bei meiner Lösung sparrst du ca.460


Jo klar aber da hättest dann auch alte, unmoderne Komponenten, die wesentlich weniger Leistung haben, Zukunftsunsicherer sind (kein X38 Board) und mehr Stromverbrauch haben (Q6600 anstatt Q9450).



> Keine Graka packt zurzeit Crysis auch nicht 2*3870
> Außerdem soll das Spiel nicht so toll sein.


Es soll nicht gut sein? aha der redet einer aus Erfahrung, der hat das Spiel also schon gespiel 


> Damit kannst du dann nach einem Jahr nachrüsten, wobei ich sogar das für übertrieben halte!


bei den anderen System etwas nicht?


> Dann sparst du aber immernoch ca.400
> Die du dann in etwas Anderes investieren solltest.


Aha und in was? das sollte ein starker, guter PC werden und kein schwächerer PC wo du dann noch 400 übrig hast, die du dann in einen besserern PC als von ihm vorgeschlagen investieren kannst. Echt nichts gegen den, aber seine Argumentation tut weh. 



> Das ist das Sinnvollste. Ich zitiere: "Gib nicht für ein Quäntchen mehr Leistung soviel mehr Geld aus". Ein kluger Ratschlag, denn ich mal erhalten habe.


Er hats nicht gerafft. viel Geld für einen PC also kann man sich auch ordendlichere Komponenten kaufen, die P/L technisch auch nicht sonderlich viel schlechter sind (wir haben dir ja schließlich keinen Q9550 angedreht  ).

Aso Nachthertz: das EX38*T*-DQ6 hat DDR3 Speicher, das "normale" EX38-DQ6 hat DDR2 Speicher, also unbendingt nochmal nachgucken was du bestellt hast 

MFG


----------



## Nachthertz (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

damn it... es ist ein EX38T... dann mal schleunigst stornieren. So was Blödes aber auch Y.Y

Derselbe user wie schon einmal zitiert schrieb auch folgendes:


> asst ihn leute wer nicht hören will, der soll fühlen
> 
> ich sage nur noch eins.
> 
> dein system wird nur 1jahr länger besser sein, dann kannst du nach zwei jahren noch immer eine neue cpu und graka holen und hast ein noch leistungfähigeres system, dass dann nochmal länger hält.(natürlich wirst du nochmal etwas drauflegen aber dann hast du wenigstens etwas Vernünftiges. Das ist LOGIK.


Was meinen Anteil an den 3870er-Voraussagungen betrifft, so habe ich folgendes von mir gegeben:


> Warum sollte eine, bzw bei mir zwei HD3870er keinen Sinn machen? Sie stellen eine wunderbare Lösung zwischen Leistung und Stromverbrauch her. Zusammen mit den übrigen Komponenten habe ich hoffentlich auf lange Sicht genügend Ressourcen.


und


> Die 3870er haben imho Leistung genug, um mir für die nächsten Jahre auszureichen. Zudem sind sie günstiger


Liege ich denn so falsch mit meiner Hoffnung? 

Was die Panel-Geschichte angeht, schrieb der andere:


> Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist korrekt. Du kannst zB von unten/oben wird das Bild sehr schnell verfärbt. Das wüsstest Du auch wenn Du dir den Samsung 226BW Test durchgelesen hättest. Von den Seiten her geht es, man kann auch von zirka 100° Winkel alles wunderbar erkennen und anders sitzt niemand vor seinem Monitor. Die Farbverhältnisse ändern sich dann. Ist aber nun nicht so schlimm das es einen stört. Du willst schliesslich vor dem Monitor sitzen und nicht stehen/liegen. Ich kann auf meinen 226BW auch vom Bett auf Bequem Filme gucken, das Bett liegt etwa 30° unterhalb des monitors vom Blickwinkel her.
> 
> Die Ausleuchtung war früher teilweise wirklich schlecht, so das man "ghosting" auf dem Bildschirm hatte. Der Post muss daher schon älter sein. Gerade im letzten Jahr haben TN Panel immens zugelegt und die neuauflage des 226BW wurde noch besser als das getestete bei Prad.
> 
> ...


Sind meine Ansprüche zu hoch und sollte ich daher doch auf ein TN-Panel zurückgreifen? Mist, ich weiss nicht mal, was ich will... ok, ganz ruhig bleiben... sammeln... orientieren... denken... Ich will doch nur genüsslich HD-Filme vom Bett aus schauen können und hochaufgelöste Spiele spielen können... wenn ich auf meinem Bett/dem Sofa/sonstwo sitze, dann habe ich natürlich einen anderen Winkel zum Bildschirm - aber woher soll ich wissen, wie groß dieser sein wird und ob dann schon die Nachteile eines TN-Panels hervorstechen? Ich möchte auch mit mehreren Leuten Filme schauen, demnach säßen einige angewinkelt zum Bildschirm. Wenn man es sich dann noch bequem macht, dann liegt der eine, sitzt der andere, steht ein letzter mit der Chipstüte in der Hand mittem im Raum... die sollen doch alle was sehen können @.@

Überforderter Gruß...


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Was der erstzitierte Typ geschrieben hat ist sowas von unwissend und irreführend 

Wenn du wirklich dein Geld sinnvoll ausgeben möchtest, dann mit einem Q9450, der von einem IFX 14 gekühlt wird mit 2x 120mm SFLEX Scyth Lüftern auf einem X38 Mainboard.

Dazu noch deine beiden HD 3870 und die Hardware kommte die nächsten 2 Jahre locker aus.

Festplatten kann man immer noch nachrüsten. 

Da RAM im Moment sehr günstig ist, würde ich dir zu 4GB DDR2 1066 Ram raten. 

OCZ, Corsair, GeiL oder Crucial stellen sehr gute RAMs her.

Die Sache mit den Monitoren ist ansichtssache. Ich hab mir jetzt nen Samsung geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. Preis/Leistungsmäßig ist der echt gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Ich will doch nur genüsslich HD-Filme vom Bett aus schauen können und hochaufgelöste Spiele spielen können...


Na, siehst du, dann kommen *TN Panele schonmal nicht in Frage!*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> wenn ich auf meinem Bett/dem Sofa/sonstwo sitze, dann habe ich natürlich einen anderen Winkel zum Bildschirm - aber woher soll ich wissen, wie groß dieser sein wird und ob dann schon die Nachteile eines TN-Panels hervorstechen?


In dem du ihn berechnes?!
Da du in der Schule Geometrie hattest, wirst wohl dazu in der Lage sein.

PS: und ja, die Nachteile kommen hervor, sogar wenn man gerade davor sitzt!
Dann hast nämlich das Feature, das eine Farbe 'verläuft' sprich zu den (oberen/unteren) Rändern eine andere Farbe denn der Mitte hat...




Nachthertz schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mit mehreren Leuten Filme schauen, demnach säßen einige angewinkelt zum Bildschirm. Wenn man es sich dann noch bequem macht, dann liegt der eine, sitzt der andere, steht ein letzter mit der Chipstüte in der Hand mittem im Raum... die sollen doch alle was sehen können @.@


Und nochmal sagst du selbst, das du mit einem TN Schirm nix anfangen kannst...


----------



## Nachthertz (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Mein System trifft deine Empfehlung sehr: 4GB DDR2 1066 von OCZ, Q9450, 2x HD3870 und ein X38 Board.

Welchen Samsung hast du dir denn zugelegt/kannst du empfehlen?

Gruß

Edit: @Stefan Payne: Ein anderer User meinte:


> Der Mensch aus dem Zitat über mir (das bist du, Stefan) hat völlig Recht, aber eine Sache lässt er außen vor: Für Monis mit TN-Panel bezahlt man nur einen Bruchteil wie für entsprechend große VA/IPS-Panel-Monis. Wer das Ding nicht unbedingt für professionelles CAD braucht kann auc mit TN leben, ich komme mit meinem w2207 auch ganz gut zurecht. Das 3-fache wegen eines Stabileren Bildes und satterer Farbverläufe zu zaheln ist eben nicht jeder Bereit.


Hast du denn mal eine Empfehlung für mich? Dass meine Ansprüche von einem TN-Panel nicht erfüllt werden, habe ich geahnt - du hast es mir bestätigt. Aber ich wäre dir wirklich dankbar, wenn du mir mal eine Empfehlung für einen Bildschirm geben würdest.


> Zitat des Beitrags #75:
> Da ich euch natürlich nicht die ganze Arbeit machen lassen möchte, würde ich gerne selbst nach Bildschirmen stöbern, aber leider kenne ich meine Kriterien nicht. Was für ein Panel würdest du mir empfehlen? Wieviel Zoll sollte ein Bilddschirm groß sein, um damit vernünftig HD-Filme/Spiele sehen/spielen zu können? Panel und Zoll, das müsste ich wissen, um eine Auswahl treffen zu können. Randinfo: Zur Zeit nutze ich einen 19" TFT Widescreen von FujitsuSiemens.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Achso, nochmal ein Vorschlag von mir:

Phenom 9850 Black Edition (freier Multi, ohne Kühler) ~190
790FX Board -> ~170, entweder ASUS M3A32, GBT MA790FX-DS5 oder DFI/Sapphire 790FX Dingsda
dazu eine Grafikkarte wie die HD3870x2

Und halt den Kleinkram wie Gehäuse, NT, HDD and so on.



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Edit: @Stefan Payne: Ein anderer User meinte:
> Hast du denn mal eine Empfehlung für mich? Dass meine Ansprüche von einem TN-Panel nicht erfüllt werden, habe ich geahnt - du hast es mir bestätigt. Aber ich wäre dir wirklich dankbar, wenn du mir mal eine Empfehlung für einen Bildschirm geben würdest.


Nunja, mit dem Punkt Preis hat er unrecht, es gibt da einen Yaruka 24" *VA für ~300.

zum Rest:
Nunja, ein 75PS Motor würd auch in einer S-Klasse reichen, aber wer will das wirklich haben?

Das TN 'ausreichend' ist, ist auch so eine schwammige Formulierung a la 'was mir reicht, muss anderen reichen' und schau dir eben den Vergleich mit dem WOllpulli an, der passt auch hier...

Sprich die Unterschiede zwischen *VA/IPS und TN sind durchaus recht deutlich sichtbar, bei größeren Diagonalen sind die TNs einfach unbrauchbar, aufgrund der hohen Blickwinkelabhängigkeit.

Das die Qualität der TN Schirme *abgenommen hat*, brauch ich wohl auch nicht sagen, ebensowenig, das es einfach nicht stimmt, das die Ausleuchtung mit teureren *VA/IPS Schirmen vergleichbar wäre, eben aufgrund des Zustandes, das TN Schirme *billig sein müssen*, unterm Strich sinds halt nur geizisgeil Produkte, einen 28" TN Schirm (Ok, 27,5") kann man auch eher nutzen um ihn an die Wand zu nageln um den Nachbarn zu imponieren denn wirklich benutzen, aufgrund der Blickwinkelabhängigkeit.


Und zu guter Letzt ist die Ausstattung von mittelprächtigen *VA/IPS Schirmen idR auch weit besser als das was die TNs so mitbringen (sei es Optionen im OSD oder aber Anschlussmöglichkeiten)


Schau dich mal nach dem hyundai W24*1*D Schirm um, der ist nicht allzu teuer und sehr gut ausgestattet, alternativen fallen mir gerad nicht ein.


----------



## Nachthertz (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ich meinte eine Bildschirm-Empfehlung  Ist schon spät 

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

*Hyundai W241D*, letzte Zeile 

Ädit: alternativ NEC LCD2470WNX


----------



## Nachthertz (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Würde theoretisch auch ein
Hyundai X220Wa, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, Audio (DDL2206WT3)
reichen, um meinen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden? Sind es 2" zu wenig? Oder lohnen sich die 2" mehr für 358,79 EUR Aufpreis?

So, genug für die Nacht. Ich wünsch euch allen einen erholsamen Schlaf!

gn8,
Roman

Edit: Der von dir erwähnte YURAKU YV24WBH1 (24", 285,89 EUR)


----------



## Adrenalize (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ich würde nicht am Monitor sparen, immerhin schaut man da täglich drauf und sitzt in der Regel auch gute 2 Jahre oder mehr täglich davor. dann lieber 100 EUR vom Board, RAM oder CPU wegsparen, würde ich sagen. Nicht bei nem Highend-System anfangen, am TFT zu geizen. 

Der Hyundai WX220WA ist ein Sparmodell. Den Yuraku würde ich auch nicht unbedingt nehmen, da ist das Panel ok, aber das Drumherum ist Sparmarke...

24" TFTs haben halt den Vorteil, dass sie die Full-HD Auflösung, also 1080p schaffen, 22" und kleiner haben da zu wenig Pixel für. die guten Geräte fangen halt ab 500 EUR an, alles drunter läuft in der Kategorie "Geiz ist geil".

Wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, geh am besten einfach mal in einen Laden und vergleiche dort TFTs, teure und nicht so teure. Dann siehst du, welche Größe dir eher zusagt (22", 24" etc.) und ob dir ein günstiges TFT zusagt oder du lieber mehr zahlst für ein besseres Bild.


----------



## Nachthertz (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@Adrenalize: Genau das hätte ich heute gemacht  Dann kann ich auch direkt mal schauen, was Saturn in die Richtung anzubieten hat (obwohl ich nicht viel Hoffnung habe) 

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

da stimm ich Adrenalize zu.

Wer wirklich ein gscheides System will, mit dem er möglichst lange gut fährt, der sollte beim Bildschirm nicht sparen, da du Qualität brauchst, wegen HD, etc.
Bei meinem Schirm (19", TN) kann ich gut mit ihm leben, mehr aber auch nicht.

Gib lieber jetzt mehr für den Schirm aus, als für den PC an sich, denn auch das anfangs geplante AMD-Sys hat genug Leistung, viele Vorteile, ein-zwei Nachteile und du hast weit mehr Luft nach oben für einen Schirm, der dir möglichst lange Freude bereiten soll...

wie schauts eichentlich mit deinem beiden HDs aus? schon was anderes bestellt?


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, *geh am besten einfach mal in einen Laden und vergleiche dort TFTs*, teure und nicht so teure. Dann siehst du, welche Größe dir eher zusagt (22", 24" etc.) und ob dir ein günstiges TFT zusagt oder du lieber mehr zahlst für ein besseres Bild.


 
Aber bitte darauf achten, das die nicht in Reihe geschaltet werden wie bei Media Markt & Co  Dadurch sind die angezeigten Bilder nämlich echt grottig *gg*


----------



## Nachthertz (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@Kreisverkehr: Nein, die HD sind heute zusammen mit den RAMs, der Soundkarte und leider dem falschen Mainboard angekommen. Wirklich erstaunlich, wie schnell geliefert wurde, aber der Shop fürs Mainboard hätte sich ruhig etwas mehr Zeit lassen und meine eMail lesen können :/
Als nächstes werden heute das Netzteil, die Tastatur und hoffentlich die CPU bestellt. Dann fehlt mir noch ein anständiges Gehäuse. Habe mal im WaKü Bilderthread durchgeschaut und dort eine gesehen, wo der Radiator im Case angebracht, soetwas wäre natürlich klasse. Es war das Aplus CS-Black Pearl Luxury Alu WCR Edition - black. Leider wirkt es sehr groß und von außen nicht unbedingt... naja, stylisch  Auch der Preis mindert meine Kauflust...

Was einen Bildschirm angeht, so stimme ich euch eigentlich zu. Sicherlich hat Qualität seinen Preis, aber *den* Preis für einen Bildschirm habe ich noch nie in Erwägung gezogen. Muss ich erstmal verdauen, einkalkulieren und schauen, wie es sich finanziell regeln lässt, nach all der teueren Hardware. Schließlich wollte ich noch eine WaKü... mist,  ich glaube, ich wollte zu viel... und ich dachte, mein Spielraum sei groß genug *aergh*

Gruß


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

dann schick doch einfach das Mainboard zurück.
Wenns preislich nicht mit Intel hinkommt, kannst auch AMD nehmen.

Such dir den Monitor aus, und dann erst CPU+ Mainboard, Gehäuse und Kühlung.
Hast du einige Bildschirme schon in Erwägung gezogen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

1. MoBo FAGgen.
2. WaKü streichen

Dann passts.

Das Problem bei WaKüs ist das Gewicht und gefriemel, ich hatte auch mal eine Wakü, allerdings nur ein offenes System, war schon ganz nett, nur eben verdammt umständlich (und dank der beschissenen Klammer hab ich mir 'ne CPU geschrottet).


----------



## Nachthertz (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Das Mainboard ist längst auf der Rückreise. Das richtige Modell wird gleich bestellt.

WaKü streichen? Aber ich freu mich so auf blutrote Schläuche und ein unhörbares System :[
Und das Gefrimmel ist für mich wirklich kein Problem, da freue mich auch schon drauf. Andere pflegen und hegen irgendwelche Modelleisenbahnen, ich widme mich meinem Rechner 
Zudem hat mir Olstyle in meinem WaKü-Anfrage-Thread eine sehr gute WaKü-Einsteiger-Seite verlinkt 

btw, *der* eine User aus dem anderen board hat geantwortet (das OT ist eröffnet):


> Zitiere demnächst richtig dann hättest du mich verstanden.
> 
> Also das du glaubst das 2*HD3870 für die nächsten Jahre ausreichen ist eine unsinnige Aussage, denn:
> 
> ...


Meine Reaktion darauf:


> Du machst denselben Fehler wie schon einmal: Du rätst mir zu einer GTS, die 2 Jahre halten wird und rätst mir im selben Satz zwei HD3870 ab, weil diese 3 Jahre halten. Soll ich ihn eine GraKa investieren, von der ich 1 Jahr weniger habe?! Das ist doch unsinnig! oO
> 
> Und ich habe dich genauso zitiert, wie du selbst geschrieben hast - einfach deinen ganzen Beitrag. Also falls du dich missverstanden fühlst, so liegt das nicht an mir, sondern an deiner Ausdrucksweise
> 
> ...


Edit: btt: War heute im Saturn... es war enttäuschend. Ich meine nicht die Preise und die Ehrlichkeit des Verkäufers ist auch was wert, aber er konnte mir nicht sagen, welcher TFT welches Panel verbaut hat. Ich merkte an, dass es leider nicht auf den Beschreibungen stünde, er meinte nur, dass die Hersteller das nicht mitangeben und es deshalb dort fehlt. Kurz: Er hatte keine Ahnung. Preislich bewegten sich die Dinger zwischen 249,- und 399,- Euro. Ich glaube, da war auch ein Hyundai W240D...

Edit2: nochmals OT:


> CF hält z.B. 3Jahr und GTS 2Jahre. Für GTS gilt das gleiche, wie für CF mit dem altern.
> 
> Ich habe nocheinmal nachgeguckt und die GTS kostet nur noch 170 eine normale . Hol dir eine normale GTS eine normales Mainboard und du sparst satte 200 damit kannst du nach 2Jahren nochmal eine neue Karte kaufen. Legst etwas oben drauf und schon bist du wieder 2Jahre lang aktuell. Wobei du bei CF noch ein weiteres Jahr rumgurken müsstest. Auf Zahlen lege ich mich hier nicht genau fest. Aber so wird es im Enddefekt sein. Also bevor du mich zitierst und irgendetwas schreibst, überdenke, ob du dir damit nicht selbst ins bein schießt
> 
> ...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Der eine hat gesagt: wenn du den Q6600 übertaktest, dann hat er mehr Leistung als der Q9450 @ Standard.... DAS ist zwar richtig, aber ein übertaktetes System mit einem nichtübertaktetem zu vergleichen ist einfach nur dumm, denn den Q9450 kann man auch übertakten, und dann stampft er den Q6600 in den Boden.

Ob die bessere Übertaktbarkeit und die etwas stärkere Grundleistung den Aufpreis und den Aufpreis für schnelleren Ram lohnen, ist eine ganz andre Frage...


Wart mal mim bestellen vom richtigen Mainboard und der CPU, bis du die kosten vom Bildschirm hast, dann weist du, ob du sparen musst oder nciht..


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Ich würde gern mal das Forum wissen, in dem der Typ da oben so einen Schwachsinn postet -.- Der hat seine "Ahnung" anscheinend aus der Computer BILD 



> Kauf dir keinen PC über 1000, denn ein 1500 holt maximal 10% mehr Leistung raus, wenn überhaupt.


Was ist das bitte für eine unqualifizierte, nichtssagende, irreführende Aussage? 

Es kommt darauf an, welche Komponeten man sich holt. 

Zudem pflichte ich Kreisverkehr bei, das es absurt ist ein übertaktetes System mit einem nicht-übertakteten System zu vergleichen.

Rein vom rechnerischen würde ich dir zu den beiden HD 3870ern raten um später evtl eine HD 3870X2 zu kaufen.

Vom Preis momentan her, würde eine GTS passen, aber später müsstest du das Mainboard umrüsten um SLI benutzen zu können 

PS: die Ausdrucksweise von dem Typ ist ziemlich herablassend und nach dem Motto "ich weiß alles und wer nicht nach meiner Meinung sein System zusammenbaut, der hat ein schlechtes System"


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

"Merkst du was du geschrieben hast. Für ein Jahr mehr gibtst du 200 mehr aus. Wobei du schon nach 2Jahren ein neue Graka haben könntest die CF stehen lassen würde. Aber jedem das seine. Glaube du weiter an deine Theorie."

NAja, aber in drei Jahren kannst du dann auch wieder aufrüsten. Wenn du jetzt mehr Leistung haben willst, als mit der GTS, dann halt Crossfire.

". CF ist nicht sinnvoll. Gründe gibt es genügend. AMD hat keine guten CPU's oder nenn mir einen der es mit einem
Q6600 oder E8400 aufnehmen kann in Spielen und Allgemein an sich. In der Preisregion ist Intel zurzeit einfach besser PUNKT."

Der "Punkt" ist nicht gerade sehr Diskusionsfreudig. Der Phenom X4 9850 ist dem Q6600 gewachsen. Und damit auch in etwa dem 8400, weil schon heute 4 Kerne relativ gut genutzt werden können.

e:/ ich hatte fast was vergessen: Du zockst in einer hohen Auflösungen...da würde dir nur die GTX was gscheides bescheren, nicht die 8800GTS 512 ...


----------



## Adrenalize (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Naja übertakten spart halt in der Regel Geld, weil die Hersteller, egal ob AMD oder Intel, bei steigender Megahurtz-Zahl (miest) überproportional teuer werden. Die volle Garantie bei Taktraten im Grenzbereich der Architektur lassen die sich halt bezahlen. Daher ist (moderates) OC natürlich ein Spar-tipp. Man nehme einen C2D, schraube ihn 600-800Mhz höher, die meisten (alle?) machen es bei Luftkühlung mit und man spart vielleicht 50-100 EUR.

Was das mit den Grakas angeht: Ich halte eine Lösung mit einer GPU für immer besser als mit zwei GPUs, die aktuelle diskussion um Mikroruckler zeigt ja eindrucksvoll, dass weder AMD noch Nvidia ihre Technik ordentlich im Griff haben.
Und "Zukunftssicherheit" in der Branche hier kann man eh vergessen, bisher wars zumindest meistens so, dass sämtlich Crossfire- oder SLI-Gespanne von den Highendkarten der nachfolgenden Generation eingeholt oder überboten wurden. Man kauft entweder alle 2 Jahre eine Highendkarte oder meinetwegen 1-2 mal im Jahr eine Midrange-Karte bzw. ne Highend, die man bei Gelegenheit weiterverkauft.
Wenn man da auf Zack ist und nicht zu lange zögert, hat man wohl die meiste Zeit mehr als ausreichend Grafikleistung, ohne den Nachteil, dass zwei Grakas 2x Wertverfall haben ab Kauf.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, will keinem SLI- oder XF-Fanboi in die Parade fahren. 

Was die Monitore im Saturn angeht: Ja, da muss man quasi vorher schauen, bei Prad z.B. welcher Moni welches Panel hat. Die Helden im Laden wissen sowas meist nicht. Dort wird man aber auch fast ausschließlich TN-Geräte finden, weil Geiz ja bekanntlich immer noch geil ist und wir teuer hassen!

Das beste ist halt der Direktvergleich, stell ein TN und ein VA Gerät Gerät nebeneinander, lass sie das selbe Bild ausgeben und staune. Ein TN-Gerät für sich alleine ist ja durchaus brauchbar, nur halt nicht so allroundtauglich wie die höherpreisige Konkurrenz.
Was man bei den TNs auf jeden Fall machen sollte ist: Davorstellen, kopf bewegen, drehen, neigen, mal schräg von oben oder unten draufschauen, solche Sachen, denn da merkt man recht schnell, ob einen Farbveränderungen und Krontastveränderungen aufgrund der schlechteren Blickwinkelstabilität nerven oder nicht.
Mir ist das bei manchen Breitbild-TNs z.B. aufgefallen, wenn man eine weiße Webseite betrachtet, kann es sein, das sdas weiß nach unten oder zur Seite in hellees Gelb oder blau abdriftet. Sieht dann wie ein leichter Farbverlauf aus. Bewegt man den Kop runter, wirds dann dort weiß und der obere Bereich dafür blau. Das ist der Blickwinkeleffekt. Man kann damit leben, aber es kann sicher auch nerven, wenn man jahrelang davorsitzt jeden Tag.
Mein TFT hat es nicht, was gut ist, weil ich auf dem Bett sitzend Filme anschaue und da leicht schräg kucken muss. Das hängt halt auch sehr vom jeweiligen Raum und Aufstellort ab, daher muss das jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



> da war auch ein Hyundai W240D...[/q


Schön, nur hab ich dir den W24[highlight]1[/highlight]D empfohlen, der rein garnix mit dem 240 zu tun hat...


> Ja ich mag CF nicht und ja ich mag kein AMD. Beides hat einen Grund. CF ist nicht sinnvoll. Gründe gibt es genügend. AMD hat keine guten CPU's oder nenn mir einen der es mit einem
> Q6600 oder E8400 aufnehmen kann in Spielen und Allgemein an sich. In der Preisregion ist Intel zurzeit einfach besser PUNKT.


Ja, nee, ist klar...
Also ists jemand mit einer 'eingeschrängten Sichtweise', sprich jemand für den es nur Intel gibt...

Was er verschweigt ist der höhere Preis der Intels und das man bei Intel öfter mal was für einen erzwungenen Sockelwechsel tut (siehe den Krampf mit nVidia oder aber die Inkompatiblität der C2Ds zu 'alten' Boards), ende des Jahres steigt man dann auch auf integrierte Speichercontroller um sprich neue Sockel, die nicht zum bestehenden kompatibel sind, wohingegen AMD angekündigt hat, das auch kommende CPUs in den AM2 Sockel passen werden...

FYI: der schnellste K10, der 9850, kostet nur ~190, ein passendes Board (ich würd da ein 780G nehmen) gibts für ~75, was kostet nochmal der Q6600??


MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> PS: die Ausdrucksweise von dem Typ ist ziemlich herablassend und nach dem Motto "ich weiß alles und wer nicht nach meiner Meinung sein System zusammenbaut, der hat ein schlechtes System"


...was wiederum darauf schließen lässt, das er nicht so viel Ahnung hat, wie er meint...
Generell gilt, wer keine Argumente für etwas hat, muss das halt mit einer entsprechenden 'Untermalung' verdecken...



> Der "Punkt" ist nicht gerade sehr Diskusionsfreudig. Der Phenom X4 9850 ist dem Q6600 gewachsen. Und damit auch in etwa dem 8400, weil schon heute 4 Kerne relativ gut genutzt werden können.


Und das Intel besser wäre, in jedem Punkt, ist glatt gelogen, die CPUs mögen zwar besser sein, sind aber auch teurer, plus eine deutlich teurere aber schlechtere Plattform, z.B. der Bootloop Bug, das die Intel Teile mehrere Startvorgänge brauchen, bis sie endgültig hochgefahren sind und so weiter...

Daneben gibts auch die Modernsten Chipsätze für die AMD Plattform, z.B. die neuen nForces, die durchaus ganz brauchbar sind oder aber die neuen 780G Boards.

Und so viel besser denn der Phenom ist der Q6600 nun auch wieder nicht, der ist nur teurer und lässt sich geringfügig besser übertakten (die neueren Phenoms gehen auch auf ~3GHz)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

der Q6600 kostet an die 180 ... ein passendes Board auch um die 85... Quasi der selbe Preis. Und dafür, dass man das Mainboard behalten kann, wäre der AMD die bessere wahl...

und besser übertakten kannst den Q6600 auch noch.
Dennoch ist der Phenom eine gute Alternative, vor allem weil du die guten 790er-Chipsätze bekommst für relativ wenig Geld...


----------



## jetztaber (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Wen mal ein Prozessorvergleich aktueller Mainstreamprozessoren interessiert, findet ihn am Ende des Links. Die Überschrift bezieht sich zwar zunächst auf Intel, allerdings sind auch die aktuellen AMDs dabei. Getestet wird in einer Standardumgebung, die einzelnen Ergebnisse legen recht gut dar, welche Prozessoren für welche Anwendungen besser geeignet sind als die anderen.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/04/07/intel_core_2_duo_e8500_e8400_and_e8200/1


*Edit*
Englischkenntnisse sind allerdings angesagt.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was er verschweigt ist der höhere Preis der Intels und das man bei Intel öfter mal was für einen erzwungenen Sockelwechsel tut (siehe den Krampf mit nVidia oder aber die Inkompatiblität der C2Ds zu 'alten' Boards), ende des Jahres steigt man dann auch auf integrierte Speichercontroller um sprich neue Sockel, die nicht zum bestehenden kompatibel sind, wohingegen AMD angekündigt hat, das auch kommende CPUs in den AM2 Sockel passen werden...


Das ist imho aber Augenwischerei. Es gibt keine Zukunftssicherheit, schon garnicht bei Mainboards. Man kauft ein Board mit der CPU zusammen und dann nach zwei Jahren ein neues Board und ne neue CPU. Ok, wenn mans den Spleen hat, alte Hardware zu sammeln, kann es in einigen Fällen dann nützlich sein, beim alten Board eine neuere Low-cost CPU draufzupacken, aber im Normalfall interessiert mich beim Boardkauf schlicht und einfach nicht, was in 12 Monaten ist. Allerdings kaufe ich mir auch kein Board für 120 oder 200 EUR, sondern eins für 70-80 EUR.
Oft ändert sich ja nicht nur die CPU-Generation, sondern auch andere Sachen auf dem Board, oder es kommen mehr onboard-Komponenten dazu. Jedenfalls hat es mich nie gereizt, alte Boards selber weiterzunutzen, die drück ich der Verwandschaft aufs auge, mitsamt der alten CPU und dem alten RAM.


> FYI: der schnellste K10, der 9850, kostet nur ~190, ein passendes Board (ich würd da ein 780G nehmen) gibts für ~75, was kostet nochmal der Q6600??


 Q6600 165-170 EUR, Board gibts brauchbare ab ca 70 EUR. Und vermutlich zersaägt der Q6600 den Phenom auch noch oder? 
Falls nicht, takten wir ihn halt hoch auf 3 Gigahurtz. Intel inside. 


> Und das Intel besser wäre, in jedem Punkt, ist glatt gelogen, die CPUs mögen zwar besser sein, sind aber auch teurer, plus eine deutlich teurere aber schlechtere Plattform, z.B. der Bootloop Bug, das die Intel Teile mehrere Startvorgänge brauchen, bis sie endgültig hochgefahren sind und so weiter...


Siehe oben, je nachdem was man kauft, ist Intel nicht unbedingt teurer. Wobei die AMD-Boards in der Tat recht gut sind, nach dem was ich gehört habe, der Phenom als CPU überzeugt mich allerdings nicht so sehr. Mein P965 hat soweit auch keine Bugs, und die 45nm CPUs laufen ja anscheinend, insofern war es damals garnicht so blöd, extra den alten Chipsatz zu kaufen und 40 EUR zu sparen...

Jedenfalls denke ich, gibt es für beide Seiten Argumente. aus meinem direkten Bekanntenkreis kenne ich jetzt auch keinen, bei dem das P35-Board loopt. Bei Intel hat man allerdings keine so schönen Crossfire boards, wenn es das sein soll, dann würde ich doch zu AMD greifen. Oder haben P35 bzw. X38 mehr als 4 PCIE Lanes auf dem zweiten Slot? Mit dem P965 braucht man ja keine Gedanken an CF verschwenden (falls man an CF überhaupt welche verschwenden will).
Eher ne Überlegung wert fände ich die Hybrid-Modes, so dass die stromfressende Graka stillgelegt wird. Das ist imho die erste wirklich sinnvolle Anwendung von Dual-Grafik.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

der X38 hat volle Bestückung bei den Lanes.
ABer warum sollte ich mit alle zwei jahre ne neue CPU UND ein neus Board kaufen + eventuell neuen ram, wenns auch nur eine neue CPU sein kann => AMD rocks....

Und nein, der Q6600 zersägt den Phenom nicht!!!
er is nur ein kleines bisschen schneller, was nur in 3DMArk oder in Messungen auffallen dürfte. Phenom auf 3 Ghz, AMD inside...

Bei AMD-Boards kann man auch auf die Schnauze fallen, kenn ich auch ein Beispiel. Allerdings wenn der 7x0-er Chipsatz auf nem ordentlichen Board verbaut ist, wage ich zu behaupten, dass dies dann der beste der Chipsätze ist.


----------



## Nachthertz (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Sooo, jetzt mal halblang! Ich sehe ein erneutes Abwägen von Vor- und Nachteilen beider Parteien! Ich fühle mich verunsichert. Ich glaube, ich zweifle an meinem System... was denn nun?! Soll ich bei dem Intel-Schlachtplan dranbleiben oder fändet ihr ein AMD-System nun doch angemessener?
Bisher bei mir angekommen:
Soundkarte, 2x HD3870, 4GB RAM. Morgen/Übermorgen sollten die Festplatten ankommen.
Also für einen Umschwung ist es noch nicht zu spät!
Hilfäää @.@

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

och, eigentlich bleibt zum den Intel-Schlachtplan eins zu sagen: Er leistet am meisten, und ist zu bevorzugen. Möchtest du aber mehr Geld vom System abzweigen und in den Monitor stecken, damit du dort einen weit besseren kaufen kannst, mach es.

Dann nimmst du einen Q6600 => hier würde sich wieder der AMD lohnen, weil du Board und Speicher beim zweiten und dritten Aufrüsten behalten kannst und weit langfristiger planen kannst.


----------



## Nachthertz (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



> Dann nimmst du einen Q6600 => hier würde sich wieder der AMD lohnen


Verstehe nicht ganz: Q6600 ist doch von Intel, was meinst du mit _dem_ AMD?



> Möchtest du aber mehr Geld vom System abzweigen und in den Monitor stecken, damit du dort einen weit besseren kaufen kannst, mach es.


Wenns danach ginge, hätte ich als erstes den von Stefan Payne empfohlenen HYUNDAI W241D für 535 im Blick.
Ich habe noch 1280 EUR hier, 177,28 bekomme ich noch für das zurückgeschickte Mainboard zurück, macht zusammen 1457,28 EUR. Investiere ich in den Hyundai (535+12,90+2=549,90), hätte ich noch 907,38 EUR für MoBo, CPU, Case, Netzeil, Tastatur und Soundsystem über. Das wird richtig eng, wenn alles rein soll.

zZ warte ich auf eine Mail von Teufel. Ich hatte angefragt, ob ich deren decoderstation 3 zusammen mit dem 5.1 Concept und meiner Soundkarte verwenden kann. Deren Bildchen für Anschlussmöglichkeiten nach, müsste ich meine Soundkarte per Koaxialkabel an die Decoderstation anschließen, aber hätte ich dann noch alle Surround/Soundvorzüge meiner X-fi? Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt. Aber das Set hätte ich schon gerne. Ich zögere halt nur, weil das Concept E Magnum PE alleine 169 kostet. Die decoderstation 129. Beide im Paket aber 279 -> Ersparnis: 20 + eventuelle Nachnahmegebühren, wenn ich die decoderstation irgendwann nachrüsten würde...

Gruß

Nachtrag: Die silberne Ausgabe des Concept E Magnum PE ist derzeitig für 149 zu haben. Seasonsale. (aergh, gäbs das mal mit dem schwarzen Modell -.-)


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Er meinte damit, das, wenn du dir nen gleichwertigen AMD holst, das dort benötigte Mainboard nicht so schnell tauschen müsstest, da angeblich AM3 Prozessoren auch auf einem AM2+ Mainboard laufen werden.

Da aber ein Q9450 plus ein Sockel 775 mainbaord mit DDR2 oder DDR3 Speicher die nächsten 2 Jahre langt, ist das mMn Blödsinn.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Da aber ein Q9450 plus ein Sockel 775 mainbaord mit DDR2 oder DDR3 Speicher die nächsten 2 Jahre langt, ist das mMn Blödsinn.


Woher weißt du das bzw willst du das wissen?!

Ganz ab davon ists sinniger weniger Geld auf einmal für etwas auszugeben dafür aber einmal öfter zu tauschen...


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Wissen tut das keiner, aber für heute Verhältnisse sind die Quads überdimensioniert. 

Und wenn man sich die Entwicklung so anschaut, ist es eher ratsam sich ne neue Grafikkarte zu holen, als einen neuen Prozessor...im Bezug auf Spiele


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

GraKa und CPU müssen einigermaßen zusammen passen, eine potente GraKa braucht auch eine einigermaßen starke CPU, damit die die Daten 'vorkauen' kann.
Dazu noch die ganzen Physik + KI Berechnungen, die eher mehr werden denn weniger...

Kurzum:

Ich halte es für sinniger, jetzt einen kleinen bis mittleren Phenom zu nehmen, eventuell gar den x3 udn den später, so denn es ein entsprechendes BIOS vom Hersteller geben wird, auf einen schnelleren Prozessor zu upgraden.


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Also jetzt lieber AMD Plattform + AMD CPU und später eine neue AMD CPU nachrüsten? (Das AMD-System) Würde jetzt günstiger ausfallen. Das gesparte Geld könnte ich aufbewahren und später in eine neue CPU investieren, so richtig aufgefasst?

Edit: Etwas ab vom Thema: @Stefan Payne: Wie würdest du den HP Pavilion w2408h einstufen? Er bestitzt zwar ein TN-Panel, aber prad.de spricht eher positiv von dem Bildschirm: Thema TNP1, Thema TNP2, Thema TNP3


----------



## Adrenalize (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Also jetzt lieber AMD Plattform + AMD CPU und später eine neue AMD CPU nachrüsten? (Das AMD-System) Würde jetzt günstiger ausfallen. Das gesparte Geld könnte ich aufbewahren und später in eine neue CPU investieren, so richtig aufgefasst?


Ja wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Aber ehrlichgesagt, ich halte diese Diskussion bezgl. zukünftiger entwicklung für sinnlos. Wenn ich Hardware kaufe, dann entscheidet das momentane Angebot, mein Budget und natürlich meine Bedürfnisse, was gekauft wird. Aber zukünftige Entwicklungen vorherorakeln, das hat da keinen Platz. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie lange man seine Komponenten fährt. Ich kaufe mir lieber alle 24 Monate ne richtige Graka und richtige CPU als alle 9 Monate irgendwas aus dem Budget- oder Midrange-Bereich. Andererseits käme ich nie auf die Idee, für ein Mainboard mehr als 90 EUR auszugeben, weil in meinen augen ist das ein "Wegwerfartikel". auf den Boards läuft alles zusammen, da ändern sich andauernd Details, völlig blödsinnig da langfristig zu planen.

Aber das kann man so oder so sehen, ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung.
In deinem konkreten Fall könntest du bei CPU und Board halt etwas Geld sparen, das erhöht dann dein Budget für Grafikkarten oder TFT. die AMD-Kombination hat halt den Vorteil, dass die Boards crossfire-optimiert sind, wenn du was nutzen willst. Bei Intel brauchst du da wohl ein X38 Board für 120 EUR und mehr, weil die günstigeren P35-Boards wohl alle nur PCIe 4x auf dem zweiten Graka-Slot bieten. Da hat AMD den Preisvorteil.
Die Phenoms lassen zwar bei Games etwas Federn in den Benchmarks, was ich so gesehen habe, aber primär ist eh nach wie vor die Grafikkarte für die Spieleleistung verantwortlich, insofern sollte einer der schnelleren bzw. ein übertakteter Phenom da schon genug Bumms haben.

Ich weiß, ist schwer sich zu entscheiden, weils kein klares Richtig oder flasch gibt. Zumindest bekommt man was fürs Geld, egal ob Intel oder AMD, würde ich meinen, das war in der Vergangenheit auch nicht immer so.


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



> Ich weiß, ist schwer sich zu entscheiden, weils kein klares Richtig oder flasch gibt.


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Eigentlich wollte ich anfänglich ein AMD System, daher auch der Threadtitel  aber die Argumente um die derzeitige Leistung von Intel-CPUs hatte mich umgestimmt.

Also Crossfire wirds auf jedenfall werden: habe die beiden ASUS HD3870 auch schon hier.
Den Phenom würde ich dann auch gerne ocn, wegen dem Leistungsplus, aber welcher Phenom und welches Board sollten es jetzt sein?
Stefan Paynes Vorschlag:


> Phenom 9850 Black Edition (freier Multi, ohne Kühler) ~190
> 790FX Board -> ~170, entweder ASUS M3A32, GBT MA790FX-DS5 oder DFI/Sapphire 790FX Dingsda


Kreisverkehrs Vorschlag:


> Dann mach ich mal einen Schlachtplan für AMD (CPU, Board, Netzteil)
> Genommen hab ichs bei Alternate, weil da ne große Auswahl herrscht und der Support dorten gut sein soll...
> 
> Phenom X4 9850
> ...


Sehr ähnlich... was gibts dazu noch zu sagen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Also jetzt lieber AMD Plattform + AMD CPU und später eine neue AMD CPU nachrüsten? (Das AMD-System) Würde jetzt günstiger ausfallen. Das gesparte Geld könnte ich aufbewahren und später in eine neue CPU investieren, so richtig aufgefasst?


Ja, es macht unterm Strich mehr Sinn, für Prozessor und Grafikkarte nicht allzu viel Geld auszugeben, einmal fallen die Preise bei diesen Komponenten schneller als du schauen kannst, zum anderen lohnt es sich nicht so wirklich hier mehr auszugeben als man braucht...

Ein recht hartes Beispiel waren die Single Core Athlon 64 Prozessoren, die eine gewaltige Preisänderung erfahren haben, von 200 auf 75 (ich hatte Glück, konnt meine CPU vor der Preissenkung verkaufen)...
Dürfte ein S939 3700+ gewesen sein


Nachthertz schrieb:


> Edit: Etwas ab vom Thema: @Stefan Payne: Wie würdest du den HP Pavilion w2408h einstufen? Er bestitzt zwar ein TN-Panel, aber prad.de spricht eher positiv von dem Bildschirm: Thema TNP1, Thema TNP2, Thema TNP3


Von dem Schirm halte ich nix und von Prad Tests auch nicht, da alles supi, spitze und toll ist, solche kritiklosen Tests kann man gleich in die Tonne kloppen, braucht man garnicht erst anschauen...

Von daher würd ich lieber am Rest sparen, dafür am Schirm nicht, ich selbst weiß, wie bescheuert es ist, am Schirm gespart zu haben, hab den Fehler leider immer wieder gemacht, wobei ich mir TFTs eigentlich immer im 400 Bereich gekauft hab...

Was aber damals zu wenig war, für einen 17" Schirm mit DVI; wie ich schmerzlich feststellen musste...
An dem Acer AL712 hab ich mich sehr lange geärgert und tue es immer noch, genau wie ich mich an diesem verdammten Philips 17C Flimmerkasten mit unglaublichen 58kHz 'erfreut' habe (reicht nichtmal für 75Hz@1024x768).

*Spar lieber am Rest als den Schirm!*
Mit einer lahmen GraKa kann man leben, mit einem bescheidensten Schirm nicht, irgendwann geht einem der nur noch aufn Sack und man möcht ihn am liebesten ausm Fenster schmeißen, weil man so angenervt von dem Teil ist.

Mit dem Philips 200P6IS bin ich übrigens völlig zufrieden, der hat aber auch nur 450 gekostet (jaja, 2 WOchen später hätt ich ihn für 350 haben können, zwar mit weißem Rahmen aber das ist egal).




Adrenalize schrieb:


> Andererseits käme ich nie auf die Idee, für ein Mainboard mehr als 90 EUR auszugeben, weil in meinen augen ist das ein "Wegwerfartikel". auf den Boards läuft alles zusammen, da ändern sich andauernd Details, völlig blödsinnig da langfristig zu planen.


Naja, das würd ich so nicht sagen wollen, es kommt immer auf die ANforderungen an, sprich was man damit machen möchte.
Manchmal machts Sinn, etwas mehr fürs Board auszugeben, in der Regel aber nicht.


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber das kann man so oder so sehen, ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung.
> In deinem konkreten Fall könntest du bei CPU und Board halt etwas Geld sparen, das erhöht dann dein Budget für Grafikkarten oder TFT. die AMD-Kombination hat halt den Vorteil, dass die Boards crossfire-optimiert sind, wenn du was nutzen willst. Bei Intel brauchst du da wohl ein X38 Board für 120 EUR und mehr, weil die günstigeren P35-Boards wohl alle nur PCIe 4x auf dem zweiten Graka-Slot bieten. Da hat AMD den Preisvorteil.
> Die Phenoms lassen zwar bei Games etwas Federn in den Benchmarks, was ich so gesehen habe, aber primär ist eh nach wie vor die Grafikkarte für die Spieleleistung verantwortlich, insofern sollte einer der schnelleren bzw. ein übertakteter Phenom da schon genug Bumms haben.


Hier muss ich dir widersprechen, denn die P35 Boards sind für Crossfire unbrauchbar!

Der Performanceimpackt durch den mit nur 4 Lanes angebundenen 2. Slot ist so gewaltig, das sich Crossfire nicht mehr lohnt.

Aber auch hier hat AMD einen Vorteil, es gibt nämlich 2 Boards (von dem nur eins zu empfehlen ist!), die 2 x16 Slots haben und beide mit 2 mal 8 2.0 Lanes angebunden sind, so dass Crossfire hier nicht unnötig ausgebremst wird.

Bei dem TEIL mit dem AUfrüsten muss ich dir widersprechen.
Es mag zwar sein, das du keine Lust dazu hast, wenn mans aber rein finanziell sieht, ists sinnvoller, alle 6-9 Monate das System zu verändern, dafür aber nur Mid Range und kein High End zu kaufen.

Schau dir mal den Preis der 8800GTX am Anfang an und schau dir den preis der Grafikkarten jetzt an und was man gespart hätte, wenn man mit dem Kauf der GraKa gewartet hätte 


Nachthertz schrieb:


> Also Crossfire wirds auf jedenfall werden: habe die beiden ASUS HD3870 auch schon hier.
> Den Phenom würde ich dann auch gerne ocn, wegen dem Leistungsplus, aber welcher Phenom und welches Board sollten es jetzt sein?
> Stefan Paynes Vorschlag:
> 
> ...


Du könntest am Board sparen und z.B. dieses Gigabyte nehmen, was nur den 790X Chipsatz hat, der 16 Lanes weniger denn der 790FX hat, dafür aber auch etwas günstiger ist.

An der Ausstattung würd mir jetzt nur die NUtzlose Heatpipe und der JMB363 Chip, der 2 S-ATA Ports bereitstellt + der 2. JMB363 für eSATA einfallen.


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Thema1: Welches Board sollte als AMD Plattform dienen? Dass es 790FX Board wird, kann ich mir denken, aber welcher Hersteller sticht in der Kategorie hervor?
Als CPU würde es der Phenom X4 9850 werden, nicht?

Thema2: Meinst du, dass ich die Nachteile so großer TNP-Monitore anhand meines Fujitsu Siemens L19W-2 nachempfinden kann oder steigen sie mit steigendem Zoll an?
Der Yuraku YV24WBH1 hat einen geringen Kontrast (800:1) -> ungeeignet für HD-Filme?

Gruß

Edit: Was ist von diesem Board zu halten?
MSI K9A2 Platinum, 790FX (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (7376-010R)
Mich irritiert aber das


> Anschlüsse intern: 4x PCIe 2.0 x16 (2x PCIe x16 und 2x PCIe x0 oder 4x PCIe *x8 im Crossfire* Modus)


Keine volle Leistung für meine beiden HD3870er?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

1. Ein Gigabyte 790FX oder 790X Board, eventuell ein ASUS M3A32-MVP, das ist auch brauchbar, würd aber eher ein Gigabyte nehmen.
2. *FINGER WEG VON MSI!!*
Die haben den Dreh mit den Phenoms irgendwie nicht raus, mit meinem K9A2 Platinum war ich nicht sehr zufrieden.

3. Bei der CPU musst du schauen, was du für Geld ausgeben _möchtest_, ich rate dir nur dazu einen xx50 Phenom (gefixtes B3 Step!) zu kaufen und die Finger von den 00ern zu lassen, zu mehr rate ich aus prinzip nicht 
Die preisgünstigen Dual COre Athlon 64 lohnen sich Meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr soo sehr, wenn man Leistung haben will.


Zum Schirm:
Die Nachteile der TN Schirme wirst du zwar auch an deinem FSC Schirm sehen können, nur richtig störend/nervig/krass sind sie erst bei wirklich großen DIagonalen, 24" ist die Größe, wo man besser die Finger von TN lassen sollte, das wird ein Ärgernis werden!
Das 'Problem' dabei ist, das dir das nicht sofort ins Auge sticht und du das später erst sehen wirst, wenn du den Schirm schon 3, 6 oder 12 Monate hast.
Oder mal einen richtig guten Schirm.

PS: wenn du einen richtig tollen Schirm willst, nimm den 26" NEC, was ein bekannter über ICQ zu dem geflüstert hat, klingt äußerst interessant!
Besonders die  einstellbare skalierung (was ein weiter Schirm einfach haben muss!)


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2. *FINGER WEG VON MSI!!*
> Die haben den Dreh mit den Phenoms irgendwie nicht raus, mit meinem K9A2 Platinum war ich nicht sehr zufrieden.


Dreck... das hatte genau die Ausstattung, die ich mir gewünscht hätte...
Naja, eigentlich ist es ja fast identisch zum ASUS Board. Lediglich einen RJ-45 mehr, einen 1x PCIe V12 Power und einen 3x 3-pin Lüfter weniger hat das ASUS Board.

Was hätte ich von dem "1x PCIe V12 Power" gehabt? Ist mir neu... oO

Edit: Das Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5 klingt gut...

Edit2: Zu dem Tipp mit NEC: sry, aber rund 1000 werde ich für einen Bildschirm definitiv nicht ausgeben. Ich glaube mit 600 sollte man auskommen können (siehe Hyundai)...

Edit3: Also dann ein AMD Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition Sockel-AM2+ boxed?

Edit4: Oder sollte ich mir doch das Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 leisten? Schließlich könnte es ja auch zum zu Hause eines zukünftigen/neueren Phenoms werden...

Edit5: Oder, wenn wir schon in der Preisklasse sind, das ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP... damit hätten wir dann fast alle Boards durch 

Edit6: Fazit:
Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5: Schnäppchen mit nötigster Ausstattung
Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6: größte Ausstattung in der Kategorie
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP: Preislich wie das GB DQ6, aber mit etwas weniger/abgeänderter Ausstattung

Mir sagt am meisten das ASUS zu. Ich brauche keine 2 Netzwerkanschlüsse und von 1x PCIe V12 Power habe ich noch nie gehört. Es springt mich quasi an und sagt "Nimm mich! Nimm mich!" 

Edit7: Ich sollte mir angewöhnen, tagsüber mehr zu schreiben, dann sind auch mehr von euch online (<-Vermutung) :/ Ich sage für heute gute Nacht und Danke vielmals (für die zusätzliche Verwirrung )


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

*Also ersteinmal zum Schirm:*
Der Kontrast ist sowas von egal, das glaubst nicht.
Gleiches gilt auch bei der Leuchtstärke, 450cd/quadratmeter schaut toll aus, ist aber in der Praxis völliger Schwachsinn und brennt dir eher die Netzhaut weg als das es einen Sinn hätte.
Ok, bei direkter SOnnenbestrahlung wärs ev. ganz nützlich.

Beim Kontrast ists ähnlich, theoretisch gut, in der Praxis bekommt man auch hier eher kopfschmerzen als das es nützlich wäre.
hier mal die Daten von meinem Philips, die nun wirklich nicht beeindruckend sind, dennoch ists Bild recht gut, sogar besser als bei meinem 'alten' 200W6CS, der zwar auch ganz gut war aber den Kontrast fand ich a bisserl zu hart und zu hell warer auch.


*zu den Boards*
Nunja, was du zum DS5 schriebst ist nicht soo ganz richtig, die Ausstattung ist doch deutlich besser!
Allein schon die beiden JMB363s dadrauf (die übrigens recht gut funktionieren und auch einen AHCI Mode haben, was ich persönlich als dickes Plus werte)...
Du sprichst wohl vom MA790X-*DS4*, right?
Da stimmt es nämlich...
Gut, es hat nur 2 x16 Slots, aber das ist eigentlich nicht soo schlimm, find ich.

Das DQ6 ist nur eine wesentlich teurere Version, der einzig nennenswerte Unterschied wäre die Anzahl der x16 Slots, die Überiebene Spannungsversorgung sehe ich nicht als Plus an, die 20 solltest dir überlegen.

Beim ASUS ist der zusätzliche S-ATA Chip nicht besonders prickelnd, dafür ist der LAN Chip etwas besser als auf den Gigabytes.
An der Ausstattung wäre dieser (IMO nicht soo sinnige) RAM Kühler und Wireless Lan (Via USB) zu nennen.

Allerdings sagt mir der Realtek Soundchip auf den Gigabytes mehr zu.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

ich wäre stark für das GA-MA790FX-DS5, weil Quadcrossfire für mich keinen Sinn macht mit 4 Graka-Anschlüssen, da zuviele andere Steckplätze wegfallen. Außerdem hast hier 2 Grakas mit PCIe 16x angebunden. (Quadcrossfire geht dann eh mit 2 HD3870X2, und da bremst nix..)Die theoretisch doppelte Leistung wie bei PCIE 8x wei beim 790X.

Das Asus M2A32 soll außerdem Probleme mim Ram amchen, also zickig sein. Mein Asus-Brett war übrigens letzter schrott (770er-Chipsatz).


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

@Stefan Payne: Nein, ich meinte schon das DS*5*; die 790X habe ich mir gar nicht erst angeschaut  Hast du für das RAM-Gezicke des ASUS' einen Beweis/Test?
Wie gesagt: Da das Mainboard etwas länger halten und auch ein Aufrüsten mitmachen soll, kann es schon üppiger ausfallen. Wobei ihr natürlich Recht habt: 4 GraKas werde ich wirklich nicht verbauen.

Gruß


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

beim GA-MA790FX-DS5? 2 Grakas, 6x sataII, 3 x PCi x1, zwei PCI ? und 10 USB-Anschlüsse?

Das DQ6 hat zwar einen Lan-Anschluß mehr, dafür 2 PCI 1x weniger...
Welches mehr an Ausstattung hättest du dir denn gewünscht?


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> beim GA-MA790FX-DS5? 2 Grakas, 6x sataII, 3 x PCi x1, zwei PCI ? und 10 USB-Anschlüsse?


Worauf beziehst du dich? Was willst du uns damit sagen? 

Üppiger heißt nicht automatisch DQ6. Mit der Ausstattung der DS5 wär ich zufrieden.





> Ich brauche keine 2 Netzwerkanschlüsse und von 1x PCIe V12 Power habe ich noch nie gehört.



Gruß


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Worauf beziehst du dich? Was willst du uns damit sagen?
> 
> Üppiger heißt nicht automatisch DQ6. Mit der Ausstattung der DS5 wär ich zufrieden.
> 
> Gruß


 
ich dachte, du wärst mit der Ausstattund des DS5 nicht zufrieden und wollte dich fragen, was du zu den Steckplätzen zusätzlich noch an Anschlüssen hättest haben wollen.

dann hab ich da ein kleines Input-Missverständnis gehabt...

e:/ hier ein Test vom M3A32 MVP-Deluxe


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Nein, du hast schon richtig geschlussfolgert. Ich habe ja die Ausstattung des DS5 ja auch als "nötigst" bezeichnet.

Ich erstelle mir gerade eine Übersicht der 5 Boards und deren Features...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Mhm, ok. Dann kann man leichter vergleichen


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

So:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wofür sind die PCIe 12V Power-Dinger?
Was ist ein "serieller Anschluss"?
Und ein "paralleler Header"?
Wofür sind ie JMB363?
Und was heißt das "Promise" bei dem ASUS-Board unter SATA?
aaaahhhh @.@


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

JMB363 : Damit kann man weitere Sata-Laufwerke anschließen. Was wiederum bedeutet, dass du mehr als nur 4 Laufwerke insgesamt benutzen kannst, wie bei der SB600 normalerweise.
Promise dürfte das gleiche sein.

e:/ Als Header dürfte man die Teile aufm Mainboard bezeichnen, an denen du noch was anstecken kannst, sprich USB, etc. 
und an einen Parallelport werden halt Drucker usw angeschlossen

Als Bild hab ich nen seriellen Anschluss eigefügt. Braucht eigentlich kein Mensch mehr...


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Danke dir für die Erklärungen. Bleibt noch die Frage, was ich mit PCIe 12V Power anstellen kann. Ich denke in Richtung 12V Wasserpumpen anschließen. Kommt das hin?


----------



## Malkav85 (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

12V pciE hört sich nach einem Kabel vom Netzteil an, das zum Anschluss an die Grafikkarte kommt. Vorzugsweise 6Pin...gibt aber auch welche mit 8Pin. 

Seriellen Anschluss braucht man höchstens für CardReader, bei denen man zB.: Kreditkarten beschreiben/lesen kann.

der Parallel port bzw. LPT1 ist für ältere Drucker.

"Promise" ist eine Firma, welche sehr gute RAID Controller herstellt


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

joa, dann haben wir im grunde wieder licht ins dunkel gebracht.

Möchtest du eigentlich eSata nutzen? ich hab es noch nie gebraucht und man könnte es auch noch nachrüsten mit Blende, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

e:/ Wifi hab ich auch nie genutzt, wozu hab ich den ne Fernbedienung für meine Boxen. und wenn ich Musik höre, bin ich direkt vorm Pc...per zufallswiedergabe.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

eSATA ist eigentlich überflüssig, wenn man nicht ständig Daten auf eine externe Platte verschiebt.

Aber wie Kreisverkehr schon geschrieben hat, kann man es per Slotblende nachrüsten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Nachthertz schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne: Nein, ich meinte schon das DS*5*;


Dann hast du dich aber gewaltig verschaut...
Ich kann keine nennenswerten Unterschiede zwischen den beiden finden, außer eben die angesprochenen x16 Slots...



Nachthertz schrieb:


> Hast du für das RAM-Gezicke des ASUS' einen Beweis/Test?


Richtig, genau das wars, was beim ASUS nicht so doll war.

Das Betraf aber auch schon mein M2N32 WS und die Aeneon Riegel (ziemlich instabil)....


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> ..., wenn man nicht ständig Daten auf eine externe Platte verschiebt.


Das wäre meine Frage nach dem ganzen Trubel hier: Wer stellt vernünftige W-Lan-Multimedia-HDDs her?

btt: Da fällt mir wieder der Stromverbrauch ein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem 9850 soll es keine positiven Veränderungen außer dem gefixten B3 Stepping geben 
Einige machen sich schon ans undervolten...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nachthertz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hä? oO Ich wollte wissen, ob du einen Test/Beweis für die Instabilität aufweisen kannst. Vll warst du ein Einzelfall...


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nachthertz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe übersichtshalber alle Boards nebeneinander gestellt: Klick4pic
-> Das DS5 hat 2 PCIe 2.0 Slots, die gleichzeitig 16fach arbeiten: Für mich mit 2 GraKas eine Grundvoraussetzung. Zudem hat es einen TPM-Header, einen weiteren Firewire-Anschluss und 2 JMB363er. Zugegeben, ich brauche nur einen Firewire. Was ich mit dem TPM-Header anfangen soll, weiss ich auch noch nicht... ist natürlich subjektiv, ob man diese Unterschiede als nicht nennenswert bezeichnet. Wichtig ist halt der 2. PCIe Slot. btw sehen auch die Kühlkörper hochwertiger bzw mehr nach Kupfer aus...

Edit: Zwischenzeitliches Fazit: Eigentlich kann ich alle 4x-PCIe 2.0-16x-Boards aus der Auswahl nehmen, da ich nicht vorhabe, 4 GraKas einzusetzen. Es sei denn, die Dinger lassen sich noch für andere Sachen nutzen -> kurz: Sind die abwärtskompatibel? Ja, oder? Dann wärs natürlich schön, einige PCIe-Slots mehr zu haben... wenn man die überhaupt braucht... brauch ich die? Sind sie den Aufpreis wert? *zweifel*


Nachthertz schrieb:


> Reichen mir die Plätze? hm, gute Frage...
> 1) GraKa
> 2) GraKa (später)
> 3) Soundkarte
> ...



Edit: Auf der Verpackung der X-fi steht, dass sie einen freien PCI 2.1-Slot braucht - bitte was?! Woran sehe ich denn, dass ich 2.1 habe und nicht was anderes? Ist das ein Standard? Wieso steht das nirgends drauf? *auf die MoBos blick*


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> und an einen Parallelport werden halt Drucker usw angeschlossen


Nein, nicht und so weiter, da werden nur (ältere) Drucker angeschlossen.
Scanner gabs auch mal, ebenso wie externe Laufwerke (Zip), nur war das der größte Mist wo gab, weil ging nicht so besonders gut, SCSI ist hier zu bevorzugen gewesen...


Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Als Bild hab ich nen seriellen Anschluss eigefügt. Braucht eigentlich kein Mensch mehr...


Oh, ganz im Gegenteil, ganz im Gegenteil!

Den Parallel Anschluss braucht man eher nicht denn den Seriellen, den man z.B. für (alte) Fernbedienungen oder aber zum programmieren von diversen Geräten (z.B. Sat Receiver) gebrauchen kann.


Nachthertz schrieb:


> Wofür sind ie JMB363?
> Und was heißt das "Promise" bei dem ASUS-Board unter SATA?
> aaaahhhh @.@


JMB363 -> IDE/SATA Chip von JMicron, bietet 1 Parallel (meist nicht ausgeführt) und 2 Serielle Ports, unterstützt AHCI.
Das Promise beim ASUS Board ist gelogen, ist nämlich ein Marvell Chips, von dem ich bei meinem M2N32 WS nicht sehr begeistert war...
Das MSI K9A2 Platinum hätte einen Promise Chip, aber eigentlich haben alle neueren AMD Bretter einen Promise Chip drauf -> S-ATA II Ports der SB600 basieren auf Promise, wie es bei der SB700 ist, keine Ahnung.


Nachthertz schrieb:


> So:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Tabelle ist nciht ganz richtig, das DS5 hat sehrwohl eSATA; genau wie das DQ6....

Und USB Anschlüsse gehören nicht nach hinten (da brauchts eigentlich nur 4: Drucker, Maus, Tastatur, ev. einen Scanner), die gehören nach Vorn!

z.B. für USB Sticks, Digitalkameras, Kartenleser und so weiter.


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

oh, sry, die Tabelle wird natürlich korrigiert! Hab die wohl übersehen.
Aber bei dem DQ6 habe ich die doch eingetragen. Oder meintest du das DS4? Aber das hat (laut der Beschreibung keine).

Edit: So, jetzt hat auch das DS5 eSATA


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Das 790X-DS4 hat nur 2 x16 Slots (1x16 oder 2x8), sonst nur Chipset, Firewire und GBit LAN.

Das DS5 hat hingegen 2 JMB363 (also theoretisch 3 P-ATA Ports, nur nicht ausgeführt  ), einen für 2 zusätzliche S-ATA Ports, einen für eSATA, dazu halt noch den obligatorischen Feuerdraht Chip.

Das DQ6 hat hier wohl nur 1 LAN Chip mehr und halt 4 x16 Slots statt 2, sonst unterscheidet es sich nicht nennenswert vom DS5.


----------



## Nachthertz (9. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Nun denn, habe mich für das AMD-System entschieden (GA-MA790FX-DS5, Phenom X4 9850 BE, Dark Power Pro P7 650W). Bauch(gefühl) ist auch zufrieden.
Die Logitech G15 und ein neuer Bildschirm werden noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen, sollten aber in 1 oder 2 Monaten folgen.
Wegen den richtigen WaKü-Komponenten habe ich in einem eigenen Thread angefragt.
Ein angemessenes Case muss ich noch auswählen, danach kanns losgehen...

In dem Sinne bedanke ich mich recht herzlich und hoffe, eure Nerven nicht allzu sehr auf die Probe gestellt zu haben 
Danke vielmals für die Kompetenz, Beratung und Geduld!!! btw 2. häufigste Hits 

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Dann wünsche ich dir eine schöne Zeit mit deinem System und natürlich frohes zocken


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Dann mal viel Spaß damit!

Vergiss aber nicht das BIOS erstmal zu updaten.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Dann wünsche ich dir natürlich viel Erfolg  Und gutes Gelingen bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Nachthertz (10. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Danke euch  Ohne euch hätt ich wirklich Schwierigkeiten gehabt, die ganzen Komponenten abzuwägen! Vielen Dank nochmals!

hehe, das Wichtigste ist noch gar nicht bestellt: Das Gehäuse 
Wird aber heute erledigt 

Gruß,
Roman


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

und wie gehts der Kühlung, wenn ich neugierigerweise mal fragen darf?


----------



## Nachthertz (10. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Die Kühlung reihte sich leider etwas weiter hinten ein, wegen dem aufgewirbelten Staub um AMD vs Intel. Da sich der Sturm aber nun gelegt hat, wird die Kühlung nun umso aufmerksamer verfolgt 
Aber das Case geht erstmal vor, schließlich muss ich ja schauen, wie und ob überhaupt sich eine WaKü einbauen lässt...

Gruß


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

ah, dann kannst du also alle energie in die Kühlung stecken,...


----------



## Nachthertz (10. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Da ich in meinem WaKü Thread seit 6 Stunden keine Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen habe, versuch ichs mal hier:

Kann ich statt einem 360 Radiator auch 3 120er in Reihe schalten? Netter optischer Effekt, aber wie ratsam ist soetwas?
(Ich frage, weil viele Cases entweder irgendeinen Schnickschnack oder die "Front"-Anschlüsse auf dem Kopp haben - manchmal sogar mittig in der Tiefe -.-)


----------



## Lee (11. April 2008)

*AW: AMD High-End-System für ~2500 EUR*

Imo ist das nicht besonders gut, da so eine höhere Leistung der Pumpe benötigt wird. 
Ich kann mich aber auch irren.


----------

